# Du bist ein oldschool WoW'ler,wenn....



## etmundi (2. Dezember 2008)

Namaste

habs grad im offiz. Forum gefunden und wollte es euch nicht
vorenthalten. Hier mal der Link:  Drück mir

Du bist ein echter oldschool WoW-ler...

- wenn dir als 60er minimum 5mal von nem frischen 54er bei drakki die t0 Brust weggerollt wurde

- wenn du in tyrs hand noch gold gefarmt hast weil man damals gold gefarmt hat indem man in tyrs hand gold gefarmt hat

- wenn du mindestens 5 RL-stunden deines lebens damit verbracht
hast, IG-schlafend neben einem großen grünen drachen in duskwood,
hinterland, ashenvale oder feralas zu liegen

- wenn du im Black Rock minimum 3x vor jedem MC raid vonnem alli-priest übernommen und in die Lava geworfen wurdest

- wenn dein 2ter 60er ein Schurke war, der NUR im Blackrock stand und auf allis gewartet hat

- wenn du mindestens 2x durch den Durchgang gesprungen und in der
Lava gelandet bist, bevor du auch nur einen Schritt in MC gesetzt hast

- wenn für dich Crusader die beste Waffenverzauberung ever ist

- wenn die einzigen epix von noobs und wenigspielern die t1 handgelenke, handschuhe und gürtel aus dem AH waren

- wenn du mit lvl 60 noch immer die lvl 40 Armschienen aus Warsong anhattest

- wenn du noch heute schweissgebadet mitten in der Nacht aufwachst, weil eine Stimme im Traum schrie: "DU BIST DIE BOMBE!!!"

- wenn du für ein AV 8 Stunden eingeplant hast

- wenn du jedes Warsong gewonnen hast, wenn du direkt nach dem Raid mit dem MT dahin gegangen bist (12k live ftw)

- wenn du noch den "i win"-Butten der Mages gekannt und gehasst hast

- wenn du noch mit 14 anderen nach UBRS gegangen bist

- wenn du jeden Mittwoch gespannt auf deinen neuen PvP-Rang gewartet hast

- wenn du und die restlichen 50% der Online-Leute in OG oder IF vor EINEM bestimmten häusschen standen

- wenn du dir sicher warst, dass JEDER Dudu, Priest und Schami (bzw. Pala) im Raid healer war

- wenn du als Pala nach einem Heal wieder angefangen hast, den Raid zu buffen

- wenn du die Hexer/Tanks immer noch auf ignor hast, welche immer
nach 20min Aufteilung bei Garr gefragt haben, welches nun ihr target
sei

- wenn du niemals mit Absicht in MC Hunde gelootet hast

- wenn du als ehemaliger Raidleader irgendwo eine Stoppuhr verstaubt inner Schublade hast

- wenn du für jede Quest noch das Questlog gelesen hast, anstatt ins i-net zugehen und nachzuschlagen, wo du was machen musst

- wenn du "Ratchet" und nicht "Ratschet" schriebst

- wenn du dich heute bei einem Random-Fun-BWL-Raid vor dem ersten Nef try nackig machst

- wenn du im heutigen Hyjal vergeblich nach nem "under construction" Schild suchst

- wenn du 1mal die Woche um Mitternacht mit Gildendudes iwo in Azshara fischen warst

...wenn du aufm weg nach aq von der twilight hammer reitgruppe 10x umgeboxt worden bist q_q

... du dich erinnern kannst als PvP eingeführt wurde und unvergessene Schlachten bei Tarrens Mühle geschlagen wurden.

...du dich erinnern kannst, dass Alterac auch mal 24 Stunden dauern konnte.

...wenn du ohne zwei Priester nicht nach Scholomance gegangen bist, weil Alexei Barov sonst unschaffbar gewesen wäre.

...du mit nem 40ger mount durch goldshire geritten bist und am posen warst.

... Du noch unehrenhafte Kills kennst

... du dich immer gefreut hast, zum Eingang eines BG rennen zu dürfen, weil es ja keine Anmelder in Städten gab.

... Du Dich noch erinnern kannst, wie Düsterbruch eingeführt wurde.

...das größte Ziel deines Druiden war, endlich Anregen zu skillen

... du immernoch ,ICH BIN DIE BOMBE` brüllst

...Du Dich noch mit Grausen an die Zeit im Kern erinnern kannst,
als die Palabuffs nur 5 Minuten lang hielten und Du den Ersten wieder
nachbuffen durftest, nachdem Du beim Letzten angelangt warst...

... du im Alteractal mit einer Schredder für Angst und Panik bei den Gegnern gesorgt hast.

... du als Priester normal noch 30 sek ablingzeit auf dem Schild hattest und es auf 15 sekunden runter skillen kontest.

...du in MC den OOCRezzer gespielt hast

... du dich noch erinnern kannst wie man sich früher angebrüllt hat
in den BGs weil sie einen nicht in die Schlachtgruppe einladen wollten!

...als die jäger sich nachm pullen in mc immer totstellen mussten

... du noch weißt, dass in Silithus mal eine Mauer war, hinter der nix dolles war, man aber ärger bekommen hat.

... du von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt manuell weiterfliegen musstest.....

... spieler der gegnerischen fraktion im blackrock in die lava geworfen hast (als priester mit gedankenkontrolle)

...du Pala gespielt hast und alle Untoten mit Exorzismus geowned hast

... dass es im blockrock mehr skelette als steine auf dem boden gab.

...du einen druiden gespielt hast und keinen "dudu"

...wenn für dich +spelldmg und aggroreduce im raid ein fremdwort waren

...man bei seinen ersten MC epic teil fast vor Glück geheult hätte

...Du keine Wettereffekte kennst

...du im TS immer nur auf das NEIN des Jägers, der Drakki kitete gewartet hast...

...du dich noch an eine Zeit erinnern kannst, in denen 4k Life viel war

...du noch weisst wofür das "Kompendium des Drachentöters" gut ist.

...du die Buchreihe "Drachisch für Dummies" kennst

... du heute noch das Gespräch von Executus und Ragnaros auswendig
kannst und dir der Gedanke daran immer noch ein bisschen Gänsehaut
bereitet.

...schurken den hexer am hof gekopfnusst, den krieger geblendet und flagge gelootet haben

... wenn du dich nioch daran erinnerst, dass man Untote mal shackeln konnte

... Goldwerbung, Chinafarmer und Level Bots für dich noch Fremdwörter waren.

... 1000 Gold ein Vermögen waren

...dich noch an Magier erinnerst die aus der Unsichtbarkeit heraus Instantpyros verschossen haben

...bei Garr der RL immer geflucht hat, nachdem er die
Tankreihenfolge der Adds linksrum und die der Hexer rechtsrum erklärt
hat worauf der Haufen durcheinander lief bzw. es keine
Schlachtzugsympole gab

... zu 5 versucht hat, nen t2 krieger vor bwl eingang zu nucken

... Dir ein "Tribut-Run" noch was sagt

... hexer eine extrem schwache klasse waren

...du dich daran erinnerst das es noch % und nicht Trefferwertung gab

...wenn du stundenlang in BRD den Barmans Shaker gefarmt hast.

... wenn du schonmal mit 9 Freunden in Strath das Baron Mount gefarmt hast.

... wenn du als Paladin die Schurken 5 mal buffen musstest, weil sie immer im Stealth waren.

... wenn das erste Epic das du gesehen hast Hexer T1 Handschuhe waren.

... wenn du das Buch "Tome of Tranquilizing Shot" schon mindestens 20 mal im Inventar hattest.

...wenn du dich an "Amiabilitylovetollwow" errinerst

... wenn du deine Ruhestein im Ödland gesetzt hattest um schneller in MC zu sein.

... du noch 20 min lang Wasser/Brot herstellen musstest um deinen Raid zu füttern.

... Hexenmeister 2h vor einem Raid anfangen mussten Seelensplitter zu farmen um die ganzen lauffaulen Leute zu porten.

... Krieger am heulen waren wenn der Kernhundzahn von nem Hunter rolled wurde.

... du weißt wo Stranglethorn liegt.

... du dich für ein BG angemeldet hast und erst mal eine Instanz gemacht hast um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.

... Leute in full T2 fast Gottgleichen status hatten.

... wenn du jedes mal darüber gelacht hast, wenn der
raidleader mit den schurken geschimpft hat, da diese wieder einem
neueinsteiger in mc mit der epicquest bei golemag reingelegt haben und
dieser dann in der lava verreckt sind

-Tanks bei Ony 60 Sekunden lang antanken "mussten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du mind. 5 Rang 14er mit Namen kennst

- wenn dein MT auf einmal weg war und du im TS ein
"oops" gehört hast, weil er aus versehen bgbuddy und autoinvite für AV
anhatte, dass nach 4 Stunden aufging.

- wenn es für dich in BWL normal ist, dass beim Trash
mind. 2 Mobs von Jäger gekitet werden, weil die Gruppen sonst zu hart
sind.

- wenn du dich wunderst warum Schamanen in Classic zu dumm waren Chainheal einzusetzen

- wenn dein erster MC run darin bestand mit deinem Schammi OOC zu bleiben und bei Magmadarr die dummen zu rezzen

- wenn du noch weißt wieso man den "Buchband der Widerstandskraft" brauchte und was für mats man sonst onch brauchte.

... du dich erinnern kannst, dass es im av mehr angler als pvpler gab ;o)

- die leute im bg alle kanntest, weil sie von deinem realm waren

- wenn du mit dem wl aus deiner gilde 10000000000000000x scholo warst für die attacke des direktors

.... wenn du in scholo noch ganz verwundert warst, am friedhof zu landen, obwohl dieser dämliche zombie doch tot war


----------



## Manafresser (2. Dezember 2008)

Etwas lang aber nett zu lesen und manche sachen kenn ich sogar noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol  bin mal der erste


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2008)

Manafresser schrieb:


> lol  bin mal der erste



HF beim bann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (2. Dezember 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> HF beim bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest du auch einen bekommen ~.~

Zum Topic:

Leider erkenne ich nur den sinn in manchen Sätzen.
wäre damals echt gern dabei gewesen - besonders wenn ich das alles lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das wird man über bc ja vllt. auch irgendwann mal sagen oder wotlk... ^^
Nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es irgendwie zu der zeit noch ein ganz anderes spiel war, 
und nicht dieser ganze "zwang" und "druck" den es meiner Meinung nach nun gibt

Jeder will überall erster sein - was ja durch die erfolge teils noch verschlimmert wurde.

Ich hoffe mal es passiert irgendwie mal was, das vielleicht ein paar änderungen mit sich bringt.


----------



## el_loco (2. Dezember 2008)

hätt auch noch ein paar vorschläge

wenn du erlebt hast wie naxx nach atzeroth kam

Wenn du für die öffnung von aq sämtliche mats gespendet hast

wenn du weist wer 5000g wollte für die öffnung von aq



waren tolle zeiten aber naja

Will nen classicserver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja, da kommt Nostalgie auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMan (2. Dezember 2008)

el_loco schrieb:


> hätt auch noch ein paar vorschläge
> 
> wenn du erlebt hast wie naxx nach atzeroth kam
> 
> ...



jo ein Classicserver würde ich auch besuchen zwar wäre dort nicht mein Main aber mit tödlicher sicherheit ein Twink mit t2 Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (2. Dezember 2008)

genial und war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


love pre bc

edit: *Kleine Werbung - www.concordare.net - Horden Classic Gilde ZG/Aq20/MC/ony farm /bwl 4/8*


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2008)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Dann solltest du auch einen bekommen ~.~
> 
> klar leute die  bin erster oder first schreien bekommen nen bann
> 
> ...


----------



## Funnymanni (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja das waren noch zeiten ...
Spiele seit dem Release Tag und meiner Meinung nach hat Classic noch am meisten spass gemacht.
Ich weiss noch wie ich mein Kompendium bekommen hab , da hab ich mich gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge )


----------



## Arpalond (2. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auch seit WoW rausgekommen ist, und es trifft einiges zu.
Ach wie mir diese 25Mann Raids für Onyxia fehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Classicserver wär klasse, aber man muß auch bedenken:
Es wird nur anfangs viel los sein, weil es aussdauer kostet was ordentliches zu bekommen und man nicht alles hinten reingeschoben bekommt.
Ich sag mal frech. 3 Monate und der Server wär nur noch halb so voll wie zu beginn.


----------



## Iaido (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab pipi in den augen *schluchtz* war ne tolle zeit!


----------



## doncarloso (2. Dezember 2008)

du bist oldschool WoWler...

-wenn es in der Gilde einen Fond gab, um den frischen 40ern das 1. Mount zu finanzieren


----------



## Finsterniss (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese, himmel wo ist die Zeit und der damalige Spielspaß hin. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad gleicht inzwischem einem Spiel für das man irgendwo Cheats oder das Lösungsbuch hat.

Ich wäre ja schon dafür einiges wieder so zu machen wie damals. BG´s nicht mehr über realmpool! Die Wartezeiten waren wiederlich, aber dafür hat es wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Shadow80 (2. Dezember 2008)

> - wenn du mindestens 2x durch den Durchgang gesprungen und in der
> Lava gelandet bist, bevor du auch nur einen Schritt in MC gesetzt hast



oh mann, das kenn ich zu gut ^^



> - wenn du noch heute schweissgebadet mitten in der Nacht aufwachst, weil eine Stimme im Traum schrie: "DU BIST DIE BOMBE!!!"



Geddon ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Raus aus dem Camp .... lauf verdammt..... oh mann wipe.....

Joa Joa die alten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Classic war echt noch das beste. Bei dem Thread kamn echte Nostalgie auf *schluchz*


----------



## Moraven (2. Dezember 2008)

damals hat es noch ne herausforderung gegeben! vermiss die zeit irgendwie schon -> stundenlanges wipen hat schon was! dafür hat man sich über den loot gefreut wie´n kleines kind. mit wotl bzw. mit bc muss man sich ja aufregen wenn keine imba r0xx0r epix im loot sind! =)

lg


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

So einen thread gibt es schon.

und die meisten sachen sind schon so alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudic (2. Dezember 2008)

Du bist Oldschool-WoW'ler, wenn du weisst, dass früher am Freitag Serverwartung war!


----------



## RudiRatlos (2. Dezember 2008)

-wie verdammt lange man für sein erstes mount gefarmt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-die 40 mann für MC/BWL raid schon in den startlöchern gestanden haben..(heute suchst du lange um 25 in den raid zu bekommen)

tjo....lange ist es her..und nettes thema..hab alles mitgemacht..besonders AV...4-6 std hat das schonmal gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja...und als b1ubb noch nicht auf alles ne oberschlaue antwort hatte.....das war das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Beste ist immer noch die Bombe >.< wie ichs gehasst habe abgesehen vom fliegen ~.~


----------



## Altsahir (2. Dezember 2008)

> ...dich noch an Magier erinnerst die aus der Unsichtbarkeit heraus Instantpyros verschossen haben



... das war (leider) nur in der Beta so. Da konnten Schurken auch noch Schilde tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaa, das waren noch Zeiten... habe noch tolle Erinnerungen an die ersten Gehversuche in MC und BWL (Waum bin ich jetzt bei Kampferöffnung einfach tot umgefallen??? O_o ) Auch so Sachen wie die T0,5 Quest waren echt super. (Baron 45 mins run ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß Alts


----------



## Toyuki (2. Dezember 2008)

oldschool ftw
nozdormu ftw xD


----------



## Dregalos (2. Dezember 2008)

und wenn das Hunterpet die Bombe war konnte man es einpacken u dann in IF wieder freilassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und damals konnten Hunter die Fallen nur OOC legen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- wenn dein Pet beim Baron auf einmal auf ihn losging weils nicht auf apssiv war
- wenn du die Beschwörungen im AV kennst und sie ausnahmsweise mal nicht verbuggt waren
- wenn man noch mit 14 mann vor UBRS gewartet hat um einen mit Key zu porten der dann 40g bekommen hat
es gibt noch soooo viel tolle sachen
Das waren Zieten .... Good old Times ! Ich vermisse sie...


----------



## Woolv (2. Dezember 2008)

Epic Jäger Quest - das war der Beweis für den Skill eines Jägers ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Dezember 2008)

Woolv schrieb:


> Epic Jäger Quest - das war der Beweis für den Skill eines Jägers !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einer meiner Ehemaligen Gidis hat den Bogen immer noch im Inventar und benutzt ihn noch wenn sie Bosstaktiken üben gehen. Gott wie hat der damals geflucht als er die Quests ohne Hilfe gemacht hat.


----------



## Phash (2. Dezember 2008)

- wenn du mit deinem Hexer stundenlang Seelensplitter gefarmt hast, um den Raid mit GeSus zu versorgen

- wenn für dich 41 DPS auf der Mainhand eine "ordentliche Raidvorbereitung" darstellt

- wenn du von Tarrens Mill nach Goldshire über Skelette laufen konntest ohne einmal den Waldboden zu berühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du dich stundenlang aufgeregt hast, nachdem einer aus deinem Raid einen unehrenhaften Kill gemacht hat

- wenn du mit deiner ersten MC Gruppe einmal an Luci gewiped bist, und dich danach neu durch den Respawn schlagen musstest, weil ihr zu langsam wart mit dem Trash :>

- wenn du heute noch panisch wegrennst, wenn dir irgendwer "DU BIST DIE BOMBE" whispert

- wenn du bei Ony als Krieger versuchst mit halbem T1 die Aggro nach der Flugphase wieder zu kriegen ohne gefeart zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du bei Magmardar gefeart und getwohittet wirst

- wenn du in MC noch eine 8 Priester Heal Rotation kennst - 4 reggen, 4 heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du verzweifelt irgendwelche Dokumente in LBRS gesucht hast, und keiner ein zweites Mal mit wollte, weil der erste Run schon 5 Stunden gedauert hat 

- wenn du Wochenlang das Trinket aus DM West gefarmt hast - nur wegen 11 MP/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du in einer der 3-4 Raids warst, die bei EINEM Thunderfury Event dabei waren um ne große Staubwolke zu ersticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du dich fragst, warum keine Sau in Silithus ist, und warum da keiner pvp macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du nach 6 Stunden MC wieder in dein altes AV kommst, um zu sehen, dass die führenden mittlerweile 1000 kills Vorsprung haben :>

- wenn ein Def-Krieger mit Thunderfury und 2 Heilern ein AV drehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du noch weisst, wie man im AV irgendwelche NPCs beschwört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du noch ins AV bist, weil man da den geilsten Randomloot gefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du im Keller von Scholo verzweifelt bist, weil der Krieger der einzige Melee war :>

- wenn du immernoch meinst, dass grundsätzlich alle Krieger Tanks sind. Und es sonst keine Tanks gibt! Und auch keine anderen Krieger. Basta!

- Schattenpriester? olol... Eleschammies? zomg!


----------



## Pmm (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern^^

Vor allem an den "göttlichen" Status mit T2 ;.)
Hatte zwar nur T1 aber das macht ja nix^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also so ein Klassic Server wäre mal ne echt tolle Idee.
Wäre schön wenn Blizz etwas öfters in die buffed community rein schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (2. Dezember 2008)

btw: mein oldschool hunter:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Dregalos
immernoch lvl60, hat noch keinen Fuß bewegt seit erscheinen von BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwave (2. Dezember 2008)

Achja. Die gute alte Zeit.
Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich mich Stundenlang Gefreut hab, als ich mein erstes T0-Epic bekam. Da war ich schon seeehr stolz auf mich *zurückerinner*

Und die BG´s haben wirklich noch Spass gemacht. Besonders Alterac. Das waren noch Zeiten, wo es in Alterac nicht nur darum Ging, so schnell wie möglich die NPC´s auf dem Weg zur gegnerischen Basis langzugrinden, um so schnell wie möglich Marken zu bekommen. Damals gab´s noch richtiges PvP... Ich vermisse die gute alte Zeit *weint*... *schnell ne Zeitmaschine Bau*

Wenn ich heutzutage im AV les "Lasst sie ruhig durch und rennt alle gleich bis hinten durch" wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht. NPC´s umnuken hat doch nichtsmehr mit PvP zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (2. Dezember 2008)

teilweise richtig Gute Sachen bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke^^

...Du Dich noch mit Grausen an die Zeit im Kern erinnern kannst,
als die Palabuffs nur 5 Minuten lang hielten und Du den Ersten wieder
nachbuffen durftest, nachdem Du beim Letzten angelangt warst...


----------



## x.Ne0n (2. Dezember 2008)

ohja, wie wahr, wie wahr.
Das waren eben noch Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (2. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste



Hi,

was für ein Schrott.

Aber vom Buffed Foren Troll Nr.1 ist auch kaum mehr zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Xyerra (2. Dezember 2008)

.... wenn du im TS über sachen redet wie "was passirt wenn die Die Unaufhaltbare Macht auf das Das unbewegliche Objekt trift" und beide noch durch Gold ausgeben gekauft hast!

ach ja ich habe mit meinem Priester noch die 5 T2 sachen! mehr wollte ich nicht! der 8er Bonis war nicht so gut wie Randoms :-) ach ja.... ich fand es besser wie heute! aber noch mal zurück NO WAY.... die zeit habe ich net 5 Tag die woche Raiden.... 3 Tage Framen.... das geht doch nicht


----------



## Todeshieb (2. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja - die gute alte Zeit, als BGs noch mehrere Stunden dauerten und das Wort "rushen" noch nicht exitierte - schön wars.


----------



## MoneyGhost (2. Dezember 2008)

Finde die Auflistung sehr gut und teilweise ist es ja wirklich so :-)


----------



## blixxi77 (2. Dezember 2008)

Oder den Kopf von Ony auf heben für den nächsten MC/Bwl -Run (Buff ftw), oder als Krieger Raggi in schwerer Rüssi und Leder getankt wurde  (Feuer ressi) oder der MT und die MT Heiler vor Raggi nach LBRS sind um Mobs zu übernehemen für den extra Feuerressibuff

Ja die gute alte Zeit.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

mhm also ich spiele bald 3 jahren aber was meint ihr mit der Bombe?? an sowas kann ich mich nicht errinern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (2. Dezember 2008)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Aber das wird man über bc ja vllt. auch irgendwann mal sagen oder wotlk... ^^
> Nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es irgendwie zu der zeit noch ein ganz anderes spiel war,
> und nicht dieser ganze "zwang" und "druck" den es meiner Meinung nach nun gibt
> 
> Jeder will überall erster sein - was ja durch die erfolge teils noch verschlimmert wurde.



Das sehe ich allerdings anders. Gerade damals war der "Ich will der erste sein"-Gedanke viel ausgeprägter. Und Zwänge? Wenn du als Priester nicht Holy geskillt warst, hast du nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance gehabt mitgenommen zu werden. Um deine Ausrüstung zu bekommen, MUSSTEST du fast jeden Raid anwesend sein. 40 Leute und nur ein Setteil (keine vielfältigen Tokens oder Ruf-/Markenbelohnungen wie heute). Hast du Pech bei einem Drop, gibt es heute Alternativen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, viele der Sachen die gelistet wurden, bringen nette Erinnerungen wieder hoch. Aber alle die diese Zeit nicht miterlebt haben, sollen nicht denken das früher alles besser war. Das war es mitnichten, es war anders, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besser. Ich empfinde die heutige Community auch um einges angenehmer als damals, zumindest auf meinem Server.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

also vor bc war WoW ein ganz anderes spiel also der unterschied von BC zu Wotlk ist auf jedenfall nicht sooo gross  wie Classic zu BC


----------



## Eltin (2. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm also ich spiele bald 3 jahren aber was meint ihr mit der Bombe?? an sowas kann ich mich nicht errinern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der gute alte Feuerelementar (Gedon ??)  in MC hat alle paar Sekunden jemand in eine Bombe verwandelt... Die Bombe hat dann nach 10 Sek jeden im umkreis von 20m getötet...


----------



## Xyerra (2. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das sehe ich allerdings anders. Gerade damals war der "Ich will der erste sein"-Gedanke viel ausgeprägter. Und Zwänge? Wenn du als Priester nicht Holy geskillt warst, hast du nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance gehabt mitgenommen zu werden. Um deine Ausrüstung zu bekommen, MUSSTEST du fast jeden Raid anwesend sein. 40 Leute und nur ein Setteil (keine vielfältigen Tokens oder Ruf-/Markenbelohnungen wie heute). Hast du Pech bei einem Drop, gibt es heute Alternativen.



Oh ja das war damals so! wie ich schon sagte 5 Tage die woche Raiden 3 Tage die woche Farmen mahct 8 tage.... der erste war damals nur Langsamer weils "schwerer" war......

und ich weis noch das ich für ein Item 4000DKP ausgegebn habe...... und wenn ich nicht wirklich bei jedem raid dabei gewesen wäre hätte es jemand anderst bekommen es war Harte arbeit und man musste wirklich T0 T1 T2 und dann T2,5 Framen um mal nach Naxx zu schauen... bei T2.5 hatt leide rmeine Gilde shclapp gemahct genau wegen diesem Zwang.... es war eine andere zeit ich habe sie geliebt aber zurück wie ich schon sagte No Way die zeit hätte ich nicht mehr um das alles zu machen! es war Harte Arbeit die sehr viel spass gemahct hat :-)


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm also ich spiele bald 3 jahren aber was meint ihr mit der Bombe?? an sowas kann ich mich nicht errinern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MC, Geddon.

Einer wird Bombe und muss aus dem Camp nach hinten rennen, wo er hochgeht. Nach hinten rennen deshalb weil er keine anderen verletzen sollte und hinten die Decke niedriger ist - weniger Fallschaden.


----------



## Nehar (2. Dezember 2008)

Mind Control <3 Hab PreBC n811 Priest gespielt, sind damals aber nicht besonders weit gewesen im Raiden ^.^ Bis BWL hatten wirs geschafft aber da wars echt ein wipe konzert, hat aber wirklich spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schon damals überzeugter Shadowpriest und hab seeehr gerne PvP betrieben an Soutshore / Tarrensmill. Im Raid war ich natürlich holy, war ja pflicht. 



2 Sachen die ich wiederhaben will von PreBC:
40 Man Raids, auch wenns schwerer zu organ ist. Das ist einfach eine gaaanz andere atmosphäre.

Und weniger Städte. Ich fands toll das IF immer bis zum erbrechen voll war und ich denke in OG war es das selbe... Heute sind die Leute auf UC/OG/Silvermoon/TB/Shatt/Dalaran verteilt. Und auf Ally Seite siehts ned anders aus ):

Sonst hat sich zu damals eigtl viel verbessert.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> MC, Geddon.
> 
> Einer wird Bombe und muss aus dem Camp nach hinten rennen, wo er hochgeht. Nach hinten rennen deshalb weil er keine anderen verletzen sollte und hinten die Decke niedriger ist - weniger Fallschaden.




ach so oke danke

kam leider net so in den genuss auf 60 mc zu dem typen zu gehen nur erster boss -.-


aber mitlerweile hab ich alle pre bc inzen durch ausser nax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt, wie laaaannnnggge es gedauert hat, bis man mal 3-4 Epics hatte.

Oder gar das Mount (ich kanne Spieler die hatten es  erst mit 50)

Heute sind die Leute 2 Wochen nach Lich King schon wieder in lila. Das kanns ja wohl kaum
sein.

Damals musste man noch wirklich was für die Ausrüstung tun. Wenn ich nur an die vielen Tage
Feuerelementare farmen denke. (für Feuerschutztränke)

Dann farmen für Naturresi in AQ40 ^^

usw.

Aber die Instanzen waren auch verdammt langweilig. Vor allem MC. Endloses Trashräumen, dann
immer wieder die gleichen Bosse bis man sich zu Raggi durchgeboxt hatte. Und Raggi dauerte ja
auch ein paar Wochen bis man den überhaupt mal sah. Dann hat er uns erst mal weggewischt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Dann farmen für Naturresi in AQ40 ^^



Ja, ich denke so etwas will sich keiner mehr antun. 
Und eeeewig die falschen Sachen gedroppt. Wir haben Dutzende von Druidenmützen bei Ony gedisst damals. 
Es gab pro Klasse eine (!) akzeptable Raidskillung.

Es war nicht alles so toll, ich glaube da verklärt sich einiges beim Erinnern.
Ist aber bei meiner Oma genau so, wenn sie von früher erzählt. "Wir hatten ja gar nichts damals, aber Spaß hatten wir.." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexchen29 (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Shintuargar

Ganz meine Rede... =)

Gab früher viel Stress. Die wenigen Drops und der immens hohe Zeitwaufwand waren einfach kontraproduktiv für mein empfundenes Spielerlebnis. Das wirkte sich natürlich negativ auf die meisten Spieler aus. Daher habe ich noch bevor meine damalige Gilde MC auf Farmstatus hatte, meine WOW-Segel bis BC gestrichen.

Heute finde ich es auch viel angenehmer. Gibt einfach mehr zu holen für Gelegenheitsspieler.

Gruß,
Mex


----------



## Renda (2. Dezember 2008)

Hexer noch Leder getragen haben
Thoriumspitze -> Blackrock blind laufen kannst
Schamanen Stangenwaffen tragen konnten
Du ein Ersatzequip für Stratruns dabei hattest
du bei dem Satz "...aber mit Keller" bitter aufstößt


----------



## d3faultPlayer (2. Dezember 2008)

das erinnert mich noch an meine alten zeiten mit nem guest acc^^


es hieß noch ratchet und nicht ratschet, xr anstatt wegekreuz^^


blizz solte mal nen paar old-school server erstellen auf denen nur pre-bc läuft


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das sehe ich allerdings anders. Gerade damals war der "Ich will der erste sein"-Gedanke viel ausgeprägter. Und Zwänge? Wenn du als Priester nicht Holy geskillt warst, hast du nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance gehabt mitgenommen zu werden. Um deine Ausrüstung zu bekommen, MUSSTEST du fast jeden Raid anwesend sein. 40 Leute und nur ein Setteil (keine vielfältigen Tokens oder Ruf-/Markenbelohnungen wie heute). Hast du Pech bei einem Drop, gibt es heute Alternativen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, viele der Sachen die gelistet wurden, bringen nette Erinnerungen wieder hoch. Aber alle die diese Zeit nicht miterlebt haben, sollen nicht denken das früher alles besser war. Das war es mitnichten, es war anders, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besser. Ich empfinde die heutige Community auch um einges angenehmer als damals, zumindest auf meinem Server.



Endlich mal jemand, der wie ich dieser ganzen Nostalgiegeschichte skeptisch gegenübersteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist Oldschool, wenn 

- es dich damals gefreut hat, das du immer nur von einem Flugpunkt zum nächsten fliegen konntest
- du noch weiß das PvP wirklich nur für Arbeitslose war, weil Ehre in Zeiten in denen man nicht gespielt hat, wieder abgezogen wurde.
- es dir egal war, dass du ohne festen Raidstammplatz immer nur durch die selben 3 oder 4 Innies ohne Hero Mode rennen durftest.
- du es toll fandest, jeden Mist einzeln per Post zu verschicken
- du Dailys für puren Unsinn hälst
- für dich Wörter wie Shadow Priest oder Off Krieger Schimpfwörter waren
- etc.

Ich will classic nich wieder zurück, vielen Dank auch! 
-


----------



## mattzomix (2. Dezember 2008)

...wenn du als MS-Krieger dich wie ein Schnitzel auf deinen (ja genau deinen!!!) Arkanit Schnitter gefreut hast und ihn dann noch mit kreuzfahrer verzaubert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ich habe ihn immernoch!)


----------



## Hicks1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Man das waren noch zeiten sehr geile zeiten

Du bist oldscholl wenn du vor jedem Ragna Try vorher rausbist um den Feuerresi-Buff zu holen^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Dezember 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Man das waren noch zeiten sehr geile zeiten
> 
> Du bist oldscholl wenn du vor jedem Ragna Try vorher rausbist um den Feuerresi-Buff zu holen^^




Ja das war auch so ein Mist, dadurch ging der Raid noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moraven (2. Dezember 2008)

> Damals musste man noch wirklich was für die Ausrüstung tun. Wenn ich nur an die vielen Tage
> Feuerelementare farmen denke. (für Feuerschutztränke)


joa da war T0 noch brauchbar (rar) und als t0,5 kam waren alle am abrehen =)


----------



## Mooseman (2. Dezember 2008)

Jup, ich bin auch froh das die Zeiten vorbei sind... 
Mir kann keiner erzählen, das es schön war:

- jede Strecke einzeln zu fliegen,
- Mit 60 die Auswahl von 2-4 Instanzen zu haben (wenn man in keiner Raid Gilde war),
- 5 - 8 Stunden BRT Gänge für die Ony Pre Quets 3x zu machen...
- 2 Stunden nach einem Schlüsselmeister für Ubrs zu suchen, weil der Schlüssel unzählige LBRS Gänge vorausgesetzt hätte...
- Nach stundenlangem Heilersuchen für Ubrs Leuten aufgefallen ist das sie an *u*ntere *b*lack*r*ock *spire*
  dachten und nicht an *u*pper
- Instanzgänge nach Stunden erfolglos abgebrochen werden mussten, weil der respawn da war
....


- wenn du dich bei blasc.de und nicht bei buffed registriert hast...


----------



## etmundi (2. Dezember 2008)

Namaste

freut mich, dass den meisten mein Thread gefällt.

Hier noch was von mir:

du bist oldschool wenn du dich noch an folgen Dialog erinnerst:

Verdammt wo ist mein Pet?
Keine Sorge, das kommt gleich und bringt noch ein paar Freunde mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@b1ubb 

...ach ne, ich lass es lieber. Zu dem Thema ist eh schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Akium (2. Dezember 2008)

Du bist ein oldschool WoW ler, wenn du jede Diskussion/argumentation damit erschlägst, dass du damals in MC schon dabei warst, und meinst deswegen voll die Ahnung zu haben, dabei jedoch verschweigst, dass dort problemlos fünf der vierzig Leute "afk" sein konnten, und der erforderliche persönliche Skill der einzelnen Spieler im Anspruch ungefähr fünf Nummern unter Murmur auf heroisch lag... ^^

Dich stundenlang mehrmals durch die Blackrocktiefen gequält hast, eigentlich schon nach zwei Stunden keine Lust mehr hattest, und heute behauptest, dass das Spass gemacht hat. *gähn*


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2008)

Da erweitere ich gerne mal die Liste mit eigenen Erfahrungen:
- Du Dich noch daran erinnern kannst, dass Du angebetet worden bist, weil Deine Gruppe als eine der wenigen Gruppen die schwerste 5-Mann-Instanz auf dem Server DM geschafft hast.
- Du heute immernoch verwundert bist, wenn jemand DM schreibt und damit Deadmines, statt Diremaul meint und Todesminen, sowie Düsterbruch sowieso Fremdwörter für Dich sind.
- Du heute auf die Karte schaust und vergeblich nach Stranglethorn suchst und nach ner halben Stunde feststellst, dass das heute ja Schlindendorndingens heisst.
- Du es regelmässig erlebst, dass Du im Allgemein-Channel jemandem auf ne Questfrage antwortest und er verwirrt ist, weil Du noch die ursprünglichen Namen benutzt und er sie auf der Karte nicht finden kann.
- Du jemandem im Allgemein-Channel bei ner Quest mit ganz genauen Anweisungen, Hilfestellungen wie "50 Schritte nordöstlich bis zum grossen dicken Baum" hilfst, er Dich dann mit "Gib Koortz Du N4P" beschimpft und Du Dich fragst, wie es nur soweit kommen konnte.
- Du sowieso nicht verstehen kannst, wie jemand nordöstlich nicht verstehen kann.
- Du Dir sehnlichst ne Antwort mit Hilfestellungen statt Koordinaten wünschst, damit das Spielflair nicht verloren geht.
- Du als Heiler oder Deff-Tank permanent pleite warst und Dir in den Raids oftmals Silberstücke oder Gold ausleihen musstest, nur um die Repkosten bezahlen zu können.
- Du als Heiler oder Deff-Tank grob geschätzt 5 Minuten für nen Mob beim "Farmen" gebraucht hast und grundsätzlich nur Mobs gefarmt hast, die mindestens 3 lvls unter Deiner Stufe waren.
- Du irgendwann soweit warst, dass ein oder mehrere Spieler in der Raid regelmässig für Dich mitgefarmt haben, weil sie Mitleid mit Dir als Heiler oder Deff-Tank hatten.
- Du als Priester/Pala bei Ony nach nem Battlerezz gleich mal 30 Mann wiederbelebt hast und somit doch kein Wipe zu Stande gekommen ist.
- Du auch heute davor zurückschreckst, ner Randomraid in eine der Hauptstädte beizutreten aus Angst vor Ruchlosen Morden.
- Du auch heute noch nach jedem versehentlichen NPC-Kill voller Panik Dein Charaktermenu öffnest und nachschaust, ob Du einen Ruchlosen Mord bekommen hast.
- Du Dich daran zurückerinnern kannst, dass man einen Char PvP-mässig nur durch eine Hand voll Ruchloser Morde in die Tonne treten konnte.
- Du auch heute noch davon überzeugt bist, dass Krieger, Priester und Palas grundsätzlich nichts im PvP zu suchen haben (und Du, falls du Krieger, Priester oder Pala spielst somit niemals PvP spielst).
- Du nem Briefkasten immernoch nicht so richtig vertrauen kannst, weil ja Gegenstände im Nirvana verschwinden könnten oder erst Wochen später wieder auftauchen.
- Du Dich jedes Mal, wenn Du Gegenstände an Twinks verschickst darüber freust, dass sie Sekunden später ankommen, statt Stunden oder Tage später.
- Du Dich darüber ärgerst, wenn Du nach ner Auktion ne Stunde auf das Gold warten musst.
- Du immernoch im Irrglauben lebst, es gäbe in der Sengenden Schlucht keinen Flugpunkt (oder ihn bis heute mit Deinem Main nicht geholt hast) und deshalb immer über Lakeshire/das Ödland nach MC geritten bist.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass die 100er Mounts früher gleich aussahen wie die 60er Mounts oder Du sogar noch ein solches besitzt.
- Du Stunden, Tage und Wochen damit verbracht hast, als Jäger die Epicquestreihe zu schaffen oder einem Jäger dabei zu helfen (rezzen, heilen, buffen).
- Du ein Makro für den Allgemeinchannel, als /say und als /schreien, sowie zum flüstern für die Epicquestreihe des Jägers hattest, das besagt hat "Ich versuche grad den Dämon der Epicjägerquestreihe, wenn Ihr einen Jäger gegen einen Dämon kämpfen seht, greift bitte NICHT in den Kampf ein!"
- Du Deine Goldenen Perlen auch heute noch hegst und pflegst als wären sie Deine Kinder, weil Du das Gefühl hast, dass die ja eh nie droppen.
- Grundsätzlich jedes Item < Platte ein Jägeritem ist.
- Du immernoch darauf wartest, dass Hexenmeister Leder tragen können.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass Du früher einen Stack Grosse Heiltränke locker für 1 Gold verkaufen konntest, obwohl 1 Gold ein kleines Vermögen war.
- Du beim Wort "farmen" sofort an Feuerelementare denken musst.
- Du es erlebt hast, dass man als Heiler in ner 5er Instanz einen Wipe verhindern konnte, indem man einen Manatrank, einen GS, eine Rübe aus Felwood, zahlreiche andere gefundene und gebastelte Dinge, einen weiteren Manatrank und im selben Kampf noch einen dritten Manatrank trinken konnte, zusätzlich so um die 3 verschiedene Items zur Manaregeneration genutzt hat, man noch schnell das Inventar geöffnet, durchsucht und irgendwo in der letzten Ecke noch einen Gegenstand gefunden hat, den man noch nicht gegessen hat, ihn sich reinschmiss und so endlich, endlich den Wipe gerettet hat.
- Man daraufhin von der ganzen Gruppe Applaus bekommen hat und einem die Mitspieler pro Person 25 Silber in die Hand gedrückt haben, weil man ja in einem Kampf 4/5 des Besitztums eines Heilers verbraten hat.
- Du auch heute aus Prinzip nicht mehr als 2 Nahkämpfer in ne 5er Instanz mitnimmst, wobei einer davon der Tank ist.
- Du Dich an Zeiten zurückerinnern kannst, in denen Druiden eigentlich sinnlos waren und ihre einzige Hauptaufgabe in Buffen, Battlerezz, sowie Anregen lag.
- Du weisst, dass Open-PvP = Tarrens-Mühle-Raid bedeutet und sich das niemals ändern wird.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass Magiestoff früher Magieerfüllter Stoff hiess und nach der Änderung Dein Client abgestürzt ist, wenn jemand einen Magiestoff im Chat gepostet hat und Du drauf geklick hast.
- Du aus Versehen einen Server zum Neustart gebracht hast und nach dem dritten Mal feststellen musstest, dass es sich um einen Bug handelt, den DU verursachst.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass es einen Wipe bedeutet hat, wenn der Heiler in Scholo weggeportet wurde, da er die Elitetypen niemals allein geschafft hätte.
- Du tagelang oder gar wochenlang an 45er Runs gescheitert bist, ihn irgendwann doch noch geschafft hast und das ein Gefühl war, als könntest wärst Du der König der Welt.
- Du Ragnaros mit zwei weiteren Überlebenden so knapp legen konntest, Dein Herz so schnell klopfte, dass Du beinahe einen Herzinfarkt bekommen hättest und danach immer irgendwie das Gefühl hattest, das Spiel beendet zu haben.
- Du durch das Gefühl, das Spiel beendet zu haben bis BT nie wieder wirklich Spass an den Raids hattest, sie aber dennoch durchgestanden hast, in der Hoffnung, eines Tages wieder einem wahren Feind oder "Endgegner" gegenüber treten zu können.
- Du auch heute weisst dass Sunwell überhaupt nicht ins Spielkonzept passt und vor allem auch weisst, warum.
- Du mit Aliens und korrumpierten Hordler-Elfen einfach nichts anfangen kannst.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass 9/10 der Spieler im Startgebiet rumliefen und die Hälfte davon (sprich Allianz) regelmässig an Hogger starben.
- Du die schönsten Plätze von Azeroth auswendig kennst und jederzeit aufzählen könntest.
- Du mindestens 200x als Untoter in UC im Fahrstuhl zu Tode gestürzt bist.
- Du in einer 15er Raid in LBRS regelmässig gewiped bist, weil irgend ein Depp wiedermal mitten in den Raum laufen musste, in dem man rumteleportiert wurde und somit grob geschätzt 30 Gegner gepullt hat.
- Du noch weisst, dass wenn man Magmadar schnell genug killt, dann keine Hunde mehr spawnen und Du äusserst glücklich darüber bist.
- Du ausserdem weisst, dass sich das mit Garr und den Elementaren ähnlich verhält.
- Du grob geschätzt 2948102839583719x bei Ony warst, etwa 2/3x davon gewiped bist, im anderen Drittel Deinen T2-Helm hast droppen sehn und ihn trotzdem nie bekommen hast.
- Du auch heute noch glaubst, dass man nach BWL mit 40 Mann muss, weil man sonst das Eingangs-Event mit den Eiern gar nicht schaffen kann.
- Du weisst, was T0.5 bedeutet und vor allem wenn Du mal das T0.5-Set voll hattest.
- Du Dich fragst, warum Blizzard eine der besten Questreihen dies jemals gegeben hat entfernt hat und Du das Drachenfeueramulett alleine deswegen, WEIL Du oldschool WoW'ler bist, auf der Bank liegen hast und es niemals löschen wirst.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, auf welcher Insel der König von SW früher gefangengehalten wurde.
- Für Dich SW immer Stormwind, IF immer Ironforge, Darnassus immer Darnassus und die Exodar nicht existent bleiben wird.
- Für Dich ein Taure immer eine Kuh bleiben wird.
- Du auch heute noch jede Kuh killst, die Du an Dir vorbeiläuft, sei es nun ein Taure oder eine gefleckte Kuh (und dabei völlig egal ob Du der Allianz oder der Horde zugehörig bist).
- Dir etwa eine Million 16er Taschen weggewürfelt worden sind.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen Skill noch an der Fähigkeit, seinen Charakter effizient zu spielen und nicht an dps/hps gemessen wurde.
- Du auch heute noch mit Gewissheit weisst, dass MT1-Heiler früher nur deshalb MT1-Heiler waren, weil sie nichts drauf hatten.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass es ne Zeit gab, in der der Priesterschild Fallschaden absorbierte und Du den Patch verfluchst, an dem es entfernt wurde.
- Du anstatt Schäfchen zu zählen um einzuschlafen in den Blackrock gelaufen bist und die Leute die in der Lava gestorben oder zu Tode gestürzt gezählt hast.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass früher die Quest in den verwüsteten Landen auf dem Berg beinahe unmöglich war, da a) keine Sau die Questreihe soweit hatte und b) man ständig vom Berg runtergeworfen wurde.
- Du weisst, weshalb die Netze im Spiel entworfen worden sind: um die Adds bei Ragnaros einzufangen...und Dich noch daran erinnern kannst, dass das früher möglich war und man sie gefarmt hat.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass man vor MC zuerst mal nach UBRS ging, um den Feuerresibuff zu holen.
- Du Dich an die Seuche von Zul'Gurub erinnern kannst und Du noch weisst, warum man damals ne Woche lang nicht mehr nach IF/OG ging.
- Du im AH schonmal ne Pet-Bombe hast hochgehen lassen oder dadurch betroffen warst.

Edit:
- Du auch heute noch weisst, warum es früher sinnvoll war, ein Feuer-, Natur-, Arkan- und Schattenresiset zusammenzufarmen.
- Du nachwievor der Meinung bist, Palas gehören zur Allianz und Schamanen zur Horde und nicht umgekehrt.
- Du Dir bewusst bist, dass PvP ursprünglich als zusätzliches Spielelement eingeführt worden ist und deshalb die PvE/PvP-Spielbalance nie funktionieren wird, solange das Zeug miteinander vermischt ist.
- Du schon alle Schlüssel des Achievments ausserdem von Dalaran hattest, bevor die Achievments eingeführt worden sind.
- Du schon alle Landschaften von Azeroth erkundet hattest, bevor die Achievments eingeführt worden sind.
- Du den Unterschied zwischen Strat-Haupt- und Hintereingang kennst.
- Du auch weisst, was "Suche Leute fürs Puff" bedeutet und hoffst, dass dabei Rechtschaffene Kugeln droppen.
- Du den Eifroster nie abgegeben hast, weil man ihn brauchte, um ohne fähigen Schurken/Druiden ans Priester T0-Teil zu kommen.
- Du auch heute das Kupfer- und Silberstück noch ehrst.
- Du Dich dran erinnern kannst, dass der Beruf "Fischen" früher komplett sinnlos war.
- Du Dich an regelmässige "Suche Leute für Crossroads/XRoads" Aufrufe gelesen und entweder daran teilgenommen oder wie ich sie komplett ignoriert hast.
- Du Dich an Stellen im Spiel erinnern kannst, an denen früher die Texturen gefehlt haben, heute aber vorhanden sind.
- Du weisst, dass es eigentlich nur 2 wahre Worldbosse gibt und auch weisst, welche beiden damit gemeint sind.

Grossmutter Edith meint ausserdem:
Du bist Ancient WoW'ler wenn Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass es früher keine Schiffe in Menethil gab, sondern Magier, die einem teleportieren! Die will ich zurück, ich hasse Schiffe und Zeppeline!


----------



## etmundi (2. Dezember 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Dich stundenlang mehrmals durch die Blackrocktiefen gequält hast, eigentlich schon nach zwei Stunden keine Lust mehr hattest, und heute behauptest, dass das Spass gemacht hat. *gähn*



1. Eine Ini bereits nach einer Std. fertig - gähn
2. Eine Ini nur mit Randoms ohne Wipe - Langweilig

3. Stunden mit Gildis in einer Ini verbringen einschließlich Pizza-Pause
Unbezahlbar


----------



## Sty (2. Dezember 2008)

Hehe das waren noch Zeiten.

Wir selbst waren so abgedreht und hatten Handyketten am laufen sobald einer irgendwo nen grünen Weltdrachen gesehn hat. Und Puff schon war die ganze Gilde da und ich der Maintank meist betrunken und musste tanken xD.

Wir auch manchmal in BWL rumgammelten von 18 Uhr bis 03 Uhr nur weil Chromaggus uns mal wieder kräftig den Arsch versohlt hat ^^

Styleen´s verhindernter Skarabäus hab ich immer noch in meinem Inventar, damals nannte sich mein Charakter Sty, mittlerweile aufgrund von Servertrans Styleen.

Doch doch insgesamt war das schon alles sehr lustig, nur der Chronische Geldmangel eines MT´s wie mir war recht bescheiden, nach ner Zeit hat die Gilde mir jede Woche Gold und Kräuter für Tränke geschenkt XD

Hachja, mein Avatar wird mich hoffentlich noch sehr lange an diese lustigen Zeiten erinnern.

Btw. mir ging damals so ein dickes Schnitzel ab als endlich die zweite Fessel droppte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nach 3 Monaten)


----------



## mumba (2. Dezember 2008)

... wenn du im Forum was völlig sinnloses spamst, andere Leuten im Glauben lässt es wären sinnvoll und die sich nen ewig langen Post durchlesen und sich danach Fragen: "Warum?"


----------



## Lisaya (2. Dezember 2008)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Aber das wird man über bc ja vllt. auch irgendwann mal sagen oder wotlk... ^^
> Nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es irgendwie zu der zeit noch ein ganz anderes spiel war,
> und nicht dieser ganze "zwang" und "druck" den es meiner Meinung nach nun gibt
> 
> Jeder will überall erster sein - was ja durch die erfolge teils noch verschlimmert wurde.



/sign

Damals war es zwar ne schöne Zeit, aber auch nicht immer ganz "einfach".
Karten erkunden, Flugpunkte, Questtexte und sonst noch die ganzen Dinge,
die nach und nach vereinfacht wurden.
Das ist schon ok, auch wenn man sicher mal 5 Tage Spaß auf so einem
Classic-Server hätte.

Teilweise ist die Community auch einfach schlimm geworden.
Dieses ganze Vergleiche, das Besser-sein, die ganze Art, als wären
alles Profis und wenn mal einer ne Frage hat, hat der sowieso von nichts
ne Ahnung. Damals hatte die eben so gut wie keiner zu Beginn.

Da war zwar nicht alles "imba" (wie ich es hasse ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber heute
ist es das unter Garantie auch nicht.


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> habs grad im offiz. Forum gefunden und wollte es euch nicht
> vorenthalten. Hier mal der Link:  Drück mir
> ...


good old wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das zeug was noch in der quote ist kenn ich noch^^


----------



## Runner2808 (23. November 2009)

Hallo liebe buffed community!
da WoW grad 5 Jahre alt geworden ist möchte ich mal einen kleinen threat aufmachen, um zu sehen wie es früher mal war.
fangt so an:
Du bist oldschool, wenn:

du noch zum portstein gehst um gruppen zu suchen

du ewig gold farmen musstes um ans epic mount zu kommen

du noch zu fuß durchs stranglethorn vale laufen musstest

du denkst fury krieger machen keinen schaden

du mal "eben schnell" ins alteractal gehen wolltest

usw use, freue mich auf eure ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (23. November 2009)

... wenn du für pvp (coole) Titel bekommst

... du mit nicht 10, nicht 25, nein mit 40 Mann naxx gehst

... du keine Segen auf hordenseite / Totems auf allianzseite siehst

... in deinem wow Handbuch Zwergen mage drinsteht

... deine Karte noch Thunderbluff, Undercity , Stormwind, Ironforge usw anzeigt

... Paladine ECHT keinen schaden machen

... du in hillsbrad tarrens Mill verteidigst

... du nen Elfenbein farbigen raptor reitest <3

... nerfs nicht wegen der Arena Balance kamen :O

... deine items endgeil aussahen

... epic mounts Statussymbol waren


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

...du keine lust hast auf low level pvp, weil da nur gimps mit ihren edel twinks rumlungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

du im gildenchannel treffpunkte wie xr ausmachst, und keiner weiß wohins gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (23. November 2009)

du deine questitems immernoch ohne glitzer sucht xD das war früher echt ein problem


----------



## Zoonyx (23. November 2009)

Also ich finds toll mal wieder in alte erinerungen zu schweben ^^

also ich mach mal weiter

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

...du als Paladin Untote spieler noch fearen konntest

...Du für Loatheb paar stunden worldbuffs gefarmt hast und dann gnadenlos an nem 1% wipe verreckt bist

...wenn dir "DU BIST DIE BOMBE !!!" ein begriff ist.

...wenn du fast geweint hast vor glück als du was BLAUES bekommen hast geschweige dann episch

...du dich errinerst wie immer mind. 1 pala im raid hier gestellt war um den raid nur mit buffs zu versorgen (Hielten damals nur 5 Minuten)

...unehrenhafte siege dich davon abgehalten haben städte raids zu machen

...du dich an Tarrens Mill schlachten errinerst 


und so weiter ^^

MfG Zoonyx


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

wenn du dir immer noch für Trashmops, Taktiken überlegst. Und für jeden Mob ein Zeichen setzt(sheep, stun etc.)^^


----------



## Natar (23. November 2009)

wenn

- der loot deines raids noch in og geschrien wurde
- decursive dein a und o im raid war
- stundenlang /dnd farmen für den nächsten raid warst


----------



## Freakypriest (23. November 2009)

wenn du mit den Namen "Schwarzfels" und "Unterstadt" nichts anzufangen weist


----------



## Yakashi (23. November 2009)

Du bist oldschool ...

... wenn du mit dein Frischgewordnen 60er Twink die Mc Pre Quest etc machst.

... wenn du in Sturmwind oder OG auf den 2. Stündigen Onyxia Buff wartes für den nächsten Raid.

... wenn du nur Pala Heiler mitnimmst, weil du glaubs der Rest macht keinen Schaden. 

... wenn du mit 40 Stolz zum Reitlehrer gehs und dich wunders wieso da Erlenbar ab Level 20 steht. 

... wenn du Vergebens in den Pestländern den Eingang zu Naxxramas suchs.


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

wenn du heilen kannst, ohne Healbot *g*


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn:



Du nicht erst mit WOW mit MMO's angefangen hast?


----------



## Yoosh (23. November 2009)

Du bist oldschool ...


....wenn du bei dem Begriff "Todesritter" oder "DK" nur irritiert mit den Achseln zuckst und weiter in den östlichen Pestländern Abzeichen farmst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newaera (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool...


wenn du einer von sehr wenigen auf deinem Server mit einem Zg-Mount bist (nicht wie heutzutage jeder 10te-20te)


----------



## Finsterniss (23. November 2009)

- Wenn du auch nach 4 Tagen Wartezeit auf Alterac BG nicht rumjammerst
- Du im Alteractal nicht einfach durchrennst, sondern auch mal den Baum rufst
- Du in Errinnerungen schwelgst wenn der Freudenschrei über einen liegenden Raid Boss im TS losgeht
- Du PvP Rang 6 vor TM erarbeitet hast
- Du auch jetzt mit deinem Char die AQ Eröffnungsquest machst
- Du im T1/T2 noch immer vor der Bank in IF stehst, auch wenn es nur aus Stylegründen ist
- Du mit 80 Onyxia mit DBM killst und dabei die Retro Sprüche angestellt hast und dich freust die lvl 60 Jägerquest zu machen nachdem sie das Q-Item droppte
- Du die errungenen Marken im BG für Ruf eintauschen willst
- Du als Pala immernoch versuchst mit Angstblase im Arathibecken die Flagge zu tappen
- Dir noch immer ein riesen Grinsen durchs Gesicht zieht wenn jemand bestimmtes sagt "Lasst die Spiele beginnen"

Könnte Stundenlang weiter machen


----------



## Technocrat (23. November 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn:
> 
> du noch zum portstein gehst um gruppen zu suchen



Lol, DU bist jedenfalls nicht oldschool! Den Portsteine sind eine neumodische Erfindung und wrden erst Monate nach dem Start von WoW nachgepatcht.

Hab' ich Dich mein Lieber: noch einer der von alten Zeiten quatsch obwohl er nie dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wenn du heilen kannst, ohne Healbot *g*



^^ dann muss ich wohl oldschool sein^^

als tankheiler hab ich nur meine f-tasten und casts, maus für movement^^

funzt 1A


----------



## Natar (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ dann muss ich wohl oldschool sein^^
> 
> als tankheiler hab ich nur meine f-tasten und casts, maus für movement^^
> 
> funzt 1A



definitv nicht
sondernzeichen waren ein no go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit


> Lol, DU bist jedenfalls nicht oldschool! Den Portsteine sind eine neumodische Erfindung und wrden erst Monate nach dem Start von WoW nachgepatcht.



dann muss man oldschool näher definieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie wurden noch in vanilla eingefügt und das kann man heutzutage als oldschool betiteln


----------



## valibaba (23. November 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed community!
> da WoW grad 5 Jahre alt geworden ist möchte ich mal einen kleinen threat aufmachen, um zu sehen wie es früher mal war.
> fangt so an:
> Du bist oldschool, wenn:
> ...



Du einen 10erSchlachtzug für Zul'Farak einrichtest

Du vor Tarrensmill stehst und dich wunderst, warum heute niemand mehr open PvP macht

Du den start der Ony -Pre Quest suchst... (ohne scheiss ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht, dass man diese nicht mehr braucht um die Alte Dame zu besuchen und ich hab doch tatsächlich etwa 2stunden damit verbracht zu suchen und zu Questen -.-')

Normales Reiten erst mit lvl 40 erlernst, obwohl es schon vor einer gefühlten ewigkeit auf lvl30 und erst gerade auf lvl20 gesetzt wurde


----------



## Rockman (23. November 2009)

wenn du um mit einem Schiff zu fahren den Placeholder NPC angesprochen hast.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Rockman schrieb:


> wenn du um mit einem Schiff zu fahren den Placeholder NPC angesprochen hast.




der war n1^^


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (23. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wenn du heilen kannst, ohne Healbot *g*



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht x) aber 

btt

Du bist Oldschool...

-Wenn du Noggenfogger getrunken hasst in der Reisegestallt (als Druide) und ein Skelett warst und mit Tempo 30 durch Tanaris gedüsst bisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Wenn dir der Begriff "Portstein" drei Fragezeichen über dem Kopf aufpoppen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Wenn du wegen performanceproblemen den Raid weggebomt hasst (so wie ich) xD "Gilgamesh du hasst die Bombe!!!!!!!!!!" und was keiner wusste nen ping von 2k >,<''

-Wenn du als Pala im BG was gerissen hasst der ober Checker warst :O)

-Wo du als Resto noch dein Anregen auf CD hallten musstest im Raid und es nicht für dich bestimmt war!

-Wo du noch endlos lange pre Quests für Raid inis machen musstest die einfach nur endgeil waren.

-Wo du noch ein Gott für die kleinen lowis warst wenn du EIN Epic an hattest und die leute schon gestaunt haben wenn du kommplett Blau Equipt warst. Nicht so wie heute wo jeder "ich hab glück das ich weiss welche klasse das ich spiele" mit full T1000 rumläuft >.<.

-Wenn du weisst was es bedeutet hat ein Legendary Item in Händen zu halten und wie viel Zeit es gekostet hat usw. und du es traurig findest das ab BC nur noch Legendary crap erhälltlich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaja ich vermisse die alte Zeit schon ein bisschen dennoch ist WoW immernoch ein tolles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Hell


----------



## SELÇUK (23. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol, DU bist jedenfalls nicht oldschool! Den Portsteine sind eine neumodische Erfindung und wrden erst Monate nach dem Start von WoW nachgepatcht.
> 
> Hab' ich Dich mein Lieber: noch einer der von alten Zeiten quatsch obwohl er nie dabei war
> 
> ...



Haha pwnd xD


achja:

... du nur in og deine Auktionen erstellen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (23. November 2009)

SELÇUK schrieb:


> Haha pwnd xD
> 
> 
> achja:
> ...



Stimmt... oder in Ironforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (23. November 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Stimmt... oder in Ironforge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Horde 4 Life ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> du noch zum portstein gehst um gruppen zu suchen


Nee, die wurden alle erst nachträglich reingepatcht.


> du denkst fury krieger machen keinen schaden


Korrigiere: "du *weisst* fury krieger machen keinen schaden


> du mal "eben schnell" ins alteractal gehen wolltest


Du damit rechnest, dass wenn Du jetzt ins Alteractal gehst, Du vermutlich erst in 15 Stunden da wieder rauskommen wirst - und dann vermutlich die Schlacht trotzdem noch nicht beendet worden ist.

Aber ich führ die Liste mal weiter -> Du bist oldschool wenn...
- Du Dich noch an Zeiten erinnern kannst, als die Maps ausnahmslos Englisch betitelt waren.
- Du Dich am liebsten immernoch mit den Teleportmagiern von Menethil nach Ashenvale teleportieren lassen möchtest und dabei denkst, dass Schiffe mehr Fluch als Segen fürs Spiel sind. (dann ist man wirklich, wirklich oldschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Für Dich IF ausgeschrieben eigentlich "Ruckelforge" heisst.
- Du immernoch jeden Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion bespuckst, wenn er an Dir vorbeiläuft, egal ob Du auf nem PvP-Server spielst oder nicht.
- Du Dich an so ziemlich jede Classicquest zurückerinnern kannst und auch bei 95% aller Classic-Quests sofort sagen kannst, wie sie zu lösen sind, wenn Dich jemand danach fragt.
- Du schonmal in Westfall nach Netzen farmen warst, um die Adds bei Ragnaros einfangen zu können.
- Du weisst, wo man den Feuerresibuff abholen geht, bevor man zu Ragnaros geht.
- Du auch nach 15x bei nem Boss wipen immernoch frisch und der Meinung bist, der Abend hätte erst angefangen, da ist noch massig Zeit zum wipen!
- Du den Unterschied zwischen LBRS und UBRS kennst.
- Du weisst, dass "DM" nicht Deadmines heisst.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass DM mal generft wurde.
- Du Dich an Raids in Strat erinnern kannst.
- Du mit dem Ausdruck "Suche noch 4 Leute fürs Puff" was anfangen kannst und dabei an WoW-Content denkst.
- Du Dir bewusst bist, dass Nachtkriecher zwar nur 1 Kupfer beim NPC geben, sie Dich so aber auch 1 Kupfer näher ans Epicmount bringen.
- Deine grösste Angst in den Öpl darin besteht, der Scharlachroten Kavallerie über den Weg zu laufen (oder umgekehrt).
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in der ne schlichte Angel völlig IMBA war!
- Du den Ausdruck "IMBA" nur dann anwendest, wenn er auch wirklich angebracht ist.
- Du nächtelang an der Epic-Jäger-/Priesterquest gesessen hast und dabei noch 2 Freunde hattest, die Dich gerezzt, geheilt und gebufft haben.
- Du das Selbe für sie getan hast, denn schliesslich war das damals selbstverständlich.
- Du jeden Kräuter-Spawnpunkt in Azshara oder jeden Erz-Spawnpunkt in Silithus auswendig kennst.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass Silithus mal nur ein kleiner Fleck auf der Karte war, in dem man ne Hand voll Geister töten konnte.
- Un'Goro DAS Gebiet schlechthin für Dich ist.
- Du auch jetzt noch hinter jedem Baum nen T-Rex vermutest.
- Du alle Deine Gildenmitglieder kennst.
- Du ebenfalls alle Namen Deiner Gildenmitglieder kennst.
- Du zusätzlich die Klasse aller Deiner Gildenmitglieder kennst.
- Du mit jedem Gildenmitglied schon in zig Instanzen warst.
- Du das epische Gefühl kennst, mit 39 Mann zu sterben, weil ein Depp mit der Bombe nicht weggelaufen ist.
- Du Dich an die Seuche von IF/OG erinnern kannst und auch weisst, dass die gar nix mit Arthas zu tun hat, sondern eher was mit Zul.
- Du auch heute noch den Hammer für Zul'Farrak auf der Bank rumliegen hast, weil Du Dich dran erinnern kannst, wie mühsam es damals war, den zu beschaffen.
- Du das Drachenfeueramulett, sowie den UBRS-Zugang ehrlich und redlich verdient hast.
- Du noch nen Screenshot rumliegen hast, in dem 40 Leute vor dem Kopf von Ony in IF/OG stehen und sich drüber freuen.
- Für Dich 100 Gold immernoch ein gewisses Vermögen darstellen.
- Die Erfolge der Quests auf dem westlichen und dem östlichen Kontinent bereits schon erfüllt waren, als es noch gar keine Erfolge gegeben hat.
- Du weisst, dass es zwar 3 Eingänge nach DM gibt und diese auch West, Nord und Ost genannt werden, es in Wirklichkeit aber nur 2 Instanzen sind.
- Du sämtliche Standorte der Weltbosse kennst, inklusive derer, die heute gar nicht mehr dort stehen, wo sie früher mal waren.
- Für Dich Hogger immernoch in der Gruppe getötet werden MUSS.
- Du Dich noch an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen im Gruppenchannel ausnahmslos nach Leuten mit Schlüssel gesucht wurde.
- Für Dich PvP genau das ist, was es wirklich ist: ein nettes Feature, das irgendwann mal reingepatcht wurde, um ein Bisschen Abwechslung zu bieten, mehr nicht.
- Du mit "L4GTkrzbtrtL000p" nichts anfangen kannst und Deine Sätze auch heute noch zu 2/3 ausschreibst.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen alles besser war - dann kurz überlegst, was alles viel schlechter war - und dann aber trotzdem Deinen Mitmenschen sagst, dass alles besser war.
- Du Dir zum Farmen nen DD hochgespielt hast, weil man als Tank (und damit mein ich natürlich Krieger) oder Heiler eh nix farmen kannst.
- Deine grössten Heldentaten nicht darin bestehen, am x.Geburtstag von WoW eingeloggt zu haben, sondern eben effektiv aus Heldentaten.
- Du auch heute im TS noch den Ausdruck "Deep Breath" fürchtest.
- Dir bewusst ist, dass "Mehr DOTs" im TS bedeutet: ENTWEDER GIBTS MEHR DOTS ODER WIR WERDEN GLEICH ALLE STERBEN!
- Du auch heute noch Albträume von Ony-Wipes hast.
- Du immernoch nen Respawn-Timer für MC installiert hast oder aber wenigstens immernoch die Respawn-Timer von Kernhunden, Elementaren, etc. auswendig kennst.
- Du Dich noch an Zeiten erinnern kannst, als noch nicht jede Klasse beim Zauberstab-Slot was reinstecken konnte.
- Du Jäger oder Schurke bist und es für Dich selbstverständlich ist, dass Du auch Ingenieur bist und ein Rezz-Kabel dabei hast.
- Dir jemand mit der Aussage "Jäger-Item" immernoch ein kleines Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern kann.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen 5x so viele Jäger wie sonst irgendwas nach ner Gruppe gesucht haben.
- Für Dich CC ein Begriff ist.
- Du weisst, wie man CC anwendet.
- Du weisst, wozu CC dient.
- Du Dir bewusst bist, dass CC die Gruppe vor nem Wipe bewahren kann.
- Du Dir bewusst bist, dass man grundsätzlich immer nen Hexenmeister in die Gruppe mitnimmt, denn schliesslich hat er nen SS.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen man innert wenigen Sekunden nen Manatrank, ne Wurzel, sowie 5 andere beliebige Sachen essen und danach noch kurz 2 Trinkets aktivieren konnte und man dadurch die Gruppe/Raid vor nem Wipe bewahrt hat.
- Du Dich nach nem Raid-Wipe ernsthaft fragst, worans liegen könnte und wodurch man sich so verbessern könnte, dass der Boss doch noch liegt.
- Du weisst, wozu Klassenleiter in den Raids da sind und Du Dir auch bewusst bist, dass das, was sie sagen sinnvoll ist und dem Wohle der Raid dient.
- Du schon wusstest, wer Leroy Jenkins ist, lange bevors Erfolge und deren Titel gab.
- Du Dich an die komplette T0.5 Questreihe erinnern kannst und auch weisst, warum diese eingeführt wurde.
- Du weisst, wo König Vrynn die ganze Zeit lang war, bevor er plötzlich wieder aufgetaucht ist.
- Du auch heute noch nen Lagercharakter hast, auf dem 20 verschiedene Seiten der Bücher von Strangle gelagert sind, für den Fall, dass man sie irgendwann mal tauschen müsste.
- Du weisst, wo Strangle liegt.
- Dir bewusst ist, dass wenn ein Schiff abfährt, das noch lange nicht heisst, dass man dann auch auf dem Schiff wieder ankommt.
- Du Dich daran erinnern kannst, dass man für den Verteidigungs-Channel mal nen bestimmten PvP-Rang benötigt hat, den man sich aber einmalig erspielen und dann ruhen lassen konnte.
- Für Dich "Tributrun" ein Begriff ist.
- Du auch weisst, dass man für nen Tributrun entweder nen Schurken oder nen Ingenieur mitnimmt.
- Du auch heute noch mit Schrecken an die Quest "Muttermilch" in LBRS zurückdenkst.
- Du Leuten, die um den Blackrock rumlaufen niemals das Gift entfernen würdest.
- Du weisst, wozu man in den Öpl ne Raid braucht.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen Du Dich geweigert hast, an Crossroads (oder auch XRoads)-Raids teilzunehmen, da Tarrens Mühle viel lustiger war.
- Du weisst, was ruchlose Morde sind.
- Du weisst, dass Palas weder heilen noch tanken können und Schaden machen sie auch nicht, aber dafür sind sie praktisch unbesiegbar.
- Du weisst, dass Dudus fast so lächerlich sind wie Palas, aber wenigstens können sie mehr oder weniger heilen.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen es noch keine Heilbäume gab.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen die Leute nach dem versteckten Cow-Level gesucht haben...und Du draus gelernt hast, dass man Gerüchten nicht immer Glauben schenken sollte.
- Du Dir aber bewusst bist, dass im Hühnchen-Gerücht tatsächlich Wahrheit steckt.
- Du weisst, wozu man Hopfen braucht.
- Du weisst, wo man die verschiedenen Weine einkaufen muss und auch, wo man sie abliefern muss und daher auch schön vorsorgst, wenn Du da vorbeiläufst.
- Du aus Solidarität die Reparaturkosten von Kriegern und Priestern innerhalb der Raid mitbezahlst, weil Du weisst, dass sie nicht farmen können.
- Du überhaupt irgendwas aus Solidarität tust.
- "DPS" für Dich ein Fremdwort ist.
- Questbot (und Ähnliches) Dir gar keinen Nutzen bringt, da Questen Spass macht und Du nach dem ersten Mal sowieso auswendig weisst, wo Du was finden kannst.
- Du weisst, in welchem Astloch der Rucksack versteckt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meine persönliche Hassquest)
- Du Dich an die erste Invasion der Geissel erinnern kannst.
- Du nach der ersten Invasion der Geissel bereits ehrfürchtig bei den Argentumfritzen warst.
- Du in etwa 300x in Strat warst, aber niemals das Mount hast droppen sehn (im Gegensatz zu heute, wo man nur etwa 5x reingehn muss, bis es droppt).
- Du Dich noch daran erinnern kannst, wie wertvoll ne Schuppe der Bestie sein konnte.
- Du das Räuchergefäss oder was Äquivalentes immernoch auf der Bank rumliegen hast.
- Du Dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst, in denen ein Duell gegen Hexenmeister bedeutet hat, dass man sich in nem Permanentfear befand, bis man das Duell verlor.
- Du auch heute noch mit Schrecken zurückweichst, wenn Du in nem BG nen Schamanen oder nen Pala siehst.
- Du weisst, dass ausserirdische Tentakelmonster genauso wenig bei der Allianz zu suchen haben wie Elfen bei der Horde.

So das waren mal ne Hand voll.


----------



## Düstermond (23. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du nicht erst mit WOW mit MMO's angefangen hast?





Runner2808 schrieb:


> da WoW grad 5 Jahre alt geworden ist möchte ich mal einen kleinen threat aufmachen, um zu sehen wie es früher mal war.



Es geht aber um WoW.
Leseverständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (23. November 2009)

...wenn du aus brd rauskommst und sagt: "jap, genau so lang, muss ne ini sein"
...du nach nem 15min vf hc run sagst: "wtf, wann geht jetzt die ini los?"


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du noch die suchfunktion im buffed forum beherrschst


zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... oder wenn Du 40+ alt bist ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. November 2009)

...du dich wunderst, wieso du ausgerechnet in dem Moment, als du über einen Ort, der mit einem FP ausgestattet ist fliegst, dort unten anscheinend jemand gerade irgendwas bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (23. November 2009)

Wenn du weisst wer Mr. Bigglesworth ist, und warum man ausm Raid fliegt, wenn man ihn tötet ^^' hahaha

Wenn du noch bei jedem Flugpunkt umsteigen musstest um zu deinem Ziel zu kommen. 

Das suchen von Ortschaften oder Quests welche gut versteckt waren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

und hier noch aus dem alten Thread (hab jetzt mal nicht wegen Übereinstimmungen nachgelesen)



Davatar schrieb:


> Da erweitere ich gerne mal die Liste mit eigenen Erfahrungen:
> - Du Dich noch daran erinnern kannst, dass Du angebetet worden bist, weil Deine Gruppe als eine der wenigen Gruppen die schwerste 5-Mann-Instanz auf dem Server DM geschafft hast.
> - Du heute immernoch verwundert bist, wenn jemand DM schreibt und damit Deadmines, statt Diremaul meint und Todesminen, sowie Düsterbruch sowieso Fremdwörter für Dich sind.
> - Du heute auf die Karte schaust und vergeblich nach Stranglethorn suchst und nach ner halben Stunde feststellst, dass das heute ja Schlindendorndingens heisst.
> ...


----------



## Mandalore (23. November 2009)

.... das du noch nach Kargath fliegst um in den Blackrock zu kommen.....


----------



## Falkulus (23. November 2009)

...wenn Ruf farmen beim Wintersäblerusbilder noch als HartzIV-questen bezeichnet wurde.
...wenn Ruf farmen über Mobs killen gemacht wurde und nicht über einen Wappenrock. 
...wenn du noch weisst wer Nefarion und Ragnaros ist. 
...wenn du noch zwischen richtig und falsch im PVP unterschieden hast, und Zivilisten töten noch einen unehrenhaften Sieg einbrachte.


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

Wenn du deinen Führerschein mit 40 gemacht hast.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

wenn für die die Fraktionen Zandalaar und Hydraxianer noch echte bedeutung haben^^

mein gott es ist echt schwer nach davatars posts noch was zu finden was noch nicht genannt wurde :/


----------



## #Dante# (23. November 2009)

.........

So das waren mal ne Hand voll.
[/quote]


das war mehr als eine hand voll ^^


----------



## MadBrease (23. November 2009)

...wenn Du einen Schamanen spieltest weil dir der WF-procc mit dem 2-Händer den sabber aus den Backen trieb.

...wenn du als Schamane noch einer der oberkiller im PVP warst

...wenn du selbst zu 5 in den low-Inis öfters gewiped bist


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Old school wenn du arbeitslos sein musstest um gut zu sein.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> .........
> 
> So das waren mal ne Hand voll.
> 
> ...


Naja...mir war grad langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool...

.... wenn du dich über ein "One-Hit" Hogger Kill gefreut hast
.... wenn du nur Mc und Zg gesehen hast (Zumindest der Großteil)
.... wenn du den alten englischen Namen nachweinst (*heul*)
.... wenn du nach 30 Minuten farmen erstmal verkaufen gehen musstest
.... wenn dir "Random-Raid" ein Fremdwort ist
.... wenn du kein Plan mehr vom heutigen Wow hast


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

du als Alli noch Schamis für IMBA (hier verweise ich auf davatar^^) gehalten hast und als Hordler pala für IMBA gehalten hast^^


----------



## Numekz (23. November 2009)

...wenn du im Raid einen "out of combat rezzer" hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der enhancer Shamy effektiv noch mit 2H gespielt wurde

...wenn du auf deine Aggro noch viel wesentlicher achten musstest

...die Latenzen im Raid teilweise unmöglich waren (man solls nicht meinen sogar zu classic hats gelaggt)

...du noch weisst das Hauptstädte fast täglich geraidet wurden (nicht nur fürs Achiev und den Bär)

...wenn du dich dran erinnern kannst das die WL sets am häufigsten gedroppt sind

...wenn du als Hordler bzw. Alli, Pala bzw. Shamy Tier sets im loot hattest.

...wenn du keine Language packs gebraucht hast um einige Orte/Zonen/etc. auf Englisch zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

...wenn du dich an die vielen Stammgruppen für BG's erinnern kannst.

...wenn du in Tyrs Hand gefarmt hast.

...wenn du ursprünglich nie an DMG machende Retris geglaubt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wenn du UBRS erlebt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wenn du LBRS stealth runs gemacht hast

...wenn du damals auch noch richtigen SPASS am Raiden hattest.

...wenn du meiner Meinung bist und die Community damals besser war.

...wenn du Classic so liebst wie ich es immernoch tue!!11elf

ich könnte ewig weitermachen, aber die Arbeit ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Schöner Thread.

Lg Numek

(Classic: Akunamatata // Zinao )


----------



## Rungor (23. November 2009)

...wenn du über dieses video noch lachen kannst ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g


----------



## L.Shandro (23. November 2009)

...du bereits 10 quests angenommen hast und dich wunderst warum dein questlog noch nicht voll ist


----------



## turalya (23. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du noch die suchfunktion im buffed forum beherrschst


Wenn du die EDIT-Funktion beherrscht?

B2T
...wenn du dich auch Maraudon gefreut hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (23. November 2009)

...... wenn du Kazzak bis nach Stormwind gekitet hast


----------



## Xarzas (23. November 2009)

... Du weißt, dass AE früher noch gecastet wurde


----------



## Kalle21 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool

..... Wenn du in diesem Video Klick nicht alle Orte kennst.


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2009)

Du bist oldschool...

... wenn du noch weißt, wie lange ein Download mit 14,4k oder weniger dauerte und wie ruhig und gemütlich das Internet vor der DSL-Ära war... :-P


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool wenn du immernoch in langweilige Raidinstanzen gehen willst (MC Trash omg).


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

ha ja das waren noch zeiten wo wir nach regensbrug ins internetcafe gefahren wurden nur damit wir usn da den patch saugen können festgestellt haben das wir nicht saugen dürfen und uns dann das ganze über icq haben schicken lassen und allein dafür 30 euro im inet cafe gelassen haben alter schwede oO


----------



## jkalius (23. November 2009)

du bist oldschool wenn du denkst palas machen kein schaden und wenn du dich wunderst warum bei den such quest auf einmal die dinger funkeln


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Old school wenn früher dein Pc alle paar minutet einen WoW Error hatte, bis du gemerkt hattest, dass du ne neue Graphik karte brauchst.


----------



## Kuhmuh (23. November 2009)

Du eine Zehnergruppe für UBRS, Strath oder Scholo suchst.


----------



## jkalius (23. November 2009)

du dich wunderst warum son beschissen ausehenr nachtelf pala dich umnitet obwohl du ally bist


----------



## BlizzLord (23. November 2009)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

...du alle 5 Minuten wie ein Baby anfängst zu weinen weil die alte Zeit ja ach so toll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ...wenn Ruf farmen über Mobs killen gemacht wurde und nicht über einen Wappenrock.



Mobs killen musst du heute trotzdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

du bist oldschool wenn du dir manche klassen kombos die kommen einfach garnicht vorstellen kannst


----------



## Zarlos (23. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du noch die suchfunktion im buffed forum beherrschst



wenn du blasc(es hieß doch so oder ? ^^) benutzt ^^ und dich i-wie wunderst ^^


----------



## Numekz (23. November 2009)

Zarlos schrieb:


> wenn du blasc(es hieß doch so oder ? ^^) benutzt ^^ und dich i-wie wunderst ^^



stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (23. November 2009)

... du nie mit einem pet shop gerechnet hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (23. November 2009)

... du für deinen Schurken immernoch Disteltee dabeihast, und dich wunderst, warum du keine Gifte mehr mischen kannst.


----------



## Mykeeper (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool...

wenn du mit deinem Tauren Warrior mit komplett T0 + alte Verzauberungen (stammt wirklich noch aus Classic bei mir) und den Arcanite Reaper (+ Crusader) auf dem Dach von der Bank in OG tanzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

blasc war eigendlich nur ne datenbank für die Qs und ggnstde und daraus wurde dann buffed (gibts dazu eigendlich nen wikieintrag?)

edit: drücken wirs anders aus um die datenbank herum wurde ein forum gebastelt und irgend wann dann noch mybuffed hintendran( kann man mybuffed eigendlich schon als social networkseite bezeichnen?)


----------



## valibaba (23. November 2009)

> ... du für deinen Schurken immernoch Disteltee dabeihast, und dich wunderst, warum du keine Gifte mehr mischen kannst



Ich hab letztens meine Schurkin ausgepackt (lvl59) und ich hatte noch Disteltee, sowie Blitzstrahlpulver und verschiedene gimmicks zum giftmischen dabei ^^ hehehe


----------



## Zarlos (23. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blasc war eigendlich nur ne datenbank für die Qs und ggnstde und daraus wurde dann buffed (gibts dazu eigendlich nen wikieintrag?)
> 
> edit: drücken wirs anders aus um die datenbank herum wurde ein forum gebastelt und irgend wann dann noch mybuffed hintendran( kann man mybuffed eigendlich schon als social networkseite bezeichnen?)




neee eecht Oo krass ^^das wusste ich garnicht ... kopf->tisch wer das nicht wusste sollte hier nix reinschreiben ^^


----------



## Garziil (23. November 2009)

... wenn deine epics noch was wert waren und nicht jeder heinz an die sachen kommt


----------



## Natar (23. November 2009)

wenn du

- den dauergag "der papst ist down" - "was hat er gedroppt" in originalform im handelschannel mitbekommen hast


----------



## Lekraan (23. November 2009)

Also ich bin new school 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (23. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nee, die wurden alle erst nachträglich reingepatcht.
> Korrigiere: "du *weisst* fury krieger machen keinen schaden
> Du damit rechnest, dass wenn Du jetzt ins Alteractal gehst, Du vermutlich erst in 15 Stunden da wieder rauskommen wirst - und dann vermutlich die Schlacht trotzdem noch nicht beendet worden ist.
> 
> ...




Also das ist doch mal nice was du so geschrieben hast
Musste jedes mal Schmunzeln und an alle erlebnisse von früher denken hehe das waren zeiten


----------



## Yoosh (23. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Führerschein mit 40 gemacht hast.




...gaaanz genau....und du dann stundenlang mit deinem neuen Reittier einfach so durch die Gegend gedüst bist, nur um nicht mehr laufen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (23. November 2009)

du bist oldschool wenn:

du dich überaus glücklich fühlst ein blaues item bekommen zu haben

du es endlich geschafft hast dir ein reitmount leisten zu können


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Also das ist doch mal nice was du so geschrieben hast
> Musste jedes mal Schmunzeln und an alle erlebnisse von früher denken hehe das waren zeiten


...du Leuten zum Fullquote gratulierst und weißt, dass man sowas nicht macht ;D


----------



## Kitai (23. November 2009)

du dir n keks gefreut hast das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen zu haben, dich aber im selben mom ärgerst , den du weißt in 2 wochen kommt naxx...


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...du Leuten zum Fullquote gratulierst und weißt, dass man sowas nicht macht ;D


Immerhin hab ich mich selbst gequotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (23. November 2009)

.... wenn du versuchst im pvp rank aufzusteigen


----------



## Nathoth (23. November 2009)

@Davatar:

ich denke mal, dass alle, die deine ach so tolle Liste lesen sollten, total beeindruckt sein sollten. Was du so alles gesehen und gemacht hast ... ich habe mal mein Haupt gen Norden gedreht (da ich am Bodensee wohne), und eine Sekunde erschrocken an dich gedacht.

Denn was du so als super tolle Erfahrung schilderst, ist nur möglich, wenn du eine Online-Spielzeit von grob geschätzen 100+ Tagen pro Jahr hast.  


Und das ist eher erschreckend als anerkennend, findest du nicht? Mit deiner Liste hast du dich leider als absoluten WOW-Nerd geoutet. Nach meinem Post kannst du ja mal erzählen was du alles aufgegeben hast im normalen Leben, um diesen Wissens- und Erfahrungsstand zu erreichen, ich bin gespannt. 
Von mir bekommst du also kein Lob, sondern nur ein bemitleidendes Mundwinkelrunterziehen. Es ist halt immer problematisch, wenn ein popeliges Spiel so zum Lebensinhalt verzerrt wird, und die Wirklichkeit in Lichtgeschwindigkeit an einem vorbei zieht. 


Also viel Spaß noch ... und lass es dir mal durch den Kopf gehen, 100+ Tage online in einem blöden Spiel ... das ist fast ein drittel des Lebens in dieser Zeit. 

Und wenn jemand jetzt diese grob geratenen 100+ Tage anprangern will, dann denkt erst bitte nach. Ich habe die Zahl als spekulativ in den Raum gestellt, denn ich denke das es unter dieser Zeitspanne nicht zu dieser Flut an Ereignissen gekommen sein kann. 

der völlig fassungslose Nathoth


----------



## Lokiss (23. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> du im gildenchannel treffpunkte wie xr ausmachst, und keiner weiß wohins gehen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
jaaa als alli mit 2 overpowerd lvl 30 twinks xr auseinandernehmen......

wie ich diese leute nich abkann


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

nanoth war sagt das er das alles erlebt hat? 

also wer sagt das außer dir mein ich?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> @Davatar:
> 
> ich denke mal, dass alle, die deine ach so tolle Liste lesen sollten, total beeindruckt sein sollten. Was du so alles gesehen und gemacht hast ... ich habe mal mein Haupt gen Norden gedreht (da ich am Bodensee wohne), und eine Sekunde erschrocken an dich gedacht.
> 
> ...


Juhuu ich werde grundlos angefeindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur mal so am Rande: Warst Du schonmal in den Ferien? Irgendwann in Deinem Leben? Irgendwo? Ich denke schon. Wenn man dann nach Hause kommt kann man auch hundert Dinge erzählen, obwohl man nur ne Woche da war, da braucht man keine fünf Jahre hin gehn. Denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Liste da dient zur allgemeinen Erheiterung. Anbeten darf man mich per PN oder zu Hause am selbst gebastelten Altar, das muss man nicht hier im Thread.

Was ich für WoW aufgegeben hab? Naja...13€ im Monat waren das dann wohl, glaub ich.

Edit: Ich frag mich wie man sich in nem WoW-Teil von nem Online-Spiele-Forum als WoW-Nerd outen kann... (Vorsicht, Ironie herrscht).


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. November 2009)

1.) Wenn du auch mit Level 50 noch nicht das Gold fürs 40er Mount hattest
2.) Wenn du 2 Monate nicht auf 60 gelevelt hast, weil AV einfach viel zu viel Spaß gemacht hast
3.) Wenn du auch nach der drölfzigsten Frage, woher du denn diesen drolligen Titel "Grunzer" hast, noch immer freundlich antwortest. Denn man behandelt seine Mithordler freundlich. Die Allys sind zum anspucken da.
4.) Du gerne deinen Gildenmitgliedern hilfst. Selbst wenn das bedeutet, dass du öfter sterben wirst, als ein Pala uhne Angstblase.


----------



## Try5 (23. November 2009)

- Du bist Oldschool wenn du bei Baum im Alterac nicht gleich an Druiden denkst


----------



## Pornohamster (23. November 2009)

...deine flairs als jäger im dreieck fliegen
...blasc.de deine meistbesuchte seite war
...du geweint hast, als blasc down gegangen ist
...du dir unter freudentränen dein erstes epic angezogen hast
...du dir unter freudentränen dein zweites epic angezogen hast
...für dich priester=heiler und krieger=tank sind
...die einzig wahren dds für dich magier sind
...survival jäger für dich nahkämpfer sind
...du als schurke die besten spieler des servers mit 2 dps dolchen töten konntest
...theorycrafting ein fremdwort für dich ist


----------



## gallatin8 (23. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Du in etwa 300x in Strat warst, aber niemals das Mount hast droppen sehn (im Gegensatz zu heute, wo man nur etwa 5x reingehn muss, bis es droppt).
> der Allianz zu suchen haben wie Elfen bei der Horde.







Mein Einhundertfünzigster (!) Run war vor einer Woche und ich hab Ding noch nicht einmal gesehen! 


Wohlgemerkt der Einhundertfünzigste seit ich angefangen habe zu zählen den davor waren es auch mindestens genausoviele


----------



## Benegeserit (23. November 2009)

wenn du monate lang mc geraidet bist um endlich dein T1 pala set komplett zu haben.
wenn du dir klar wars dass du als vergelter niemals mitraiden durftest.
wenn du dir den onyumhang hast machen lassen um nefarian raiden zu können (um heute festzustellen das dir der erfolg pechschwingerhort nicht angerechnet wurde -.-)
wenn du in zg ehrfürchtig bist (aber diesen erfolg auch nicht angerechnet bekommen hast)
wenn dir noch 1000 ruf bis ehrfürchtig fehlen bei den hydraxianern (Oo)
wenn du noch den ganzen classic epic kram auf der bank liegen hast und dich davon nicht trennen kannst.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. November 2009)

.... wenn du fürs AQ-Event  die allis hast Leinenstoff in RFA farmen lassen

<3 Azshara <3


----------



## Pegasus777 (23. November 2009)

Wenn du für den Quest "Das uralte Ei" Mitstreiter gesucht hast, weil die Mobs da oben im Hinterland alle Elite waren.


----------



## Redoran (23. November 2009)

-wenn du immer noch die Zf quest zum Beschwören von Gazhilla machst
-als def tank bis 60 lvlst weil du dir das umskilln ned leisten kannst
-wenn du im Av noch immer nach hexerport schreisst
-versuchst im Av Drek versuchst raus zu pullen


----------



## Doggerbajoc (23. November 2009)

Wenn du:

als schurke immer noch blendpulver kaufen willst!


----------



## Mace (23. November 2009)

wenn du dir auf ne low lvl waffe wildtiertöter drauf machst weil es cool aussieht

du dich aufgeregt hast wenn mehr als 2 schurken beim gegner im bg waren


----------



## Moneybox (23. November 2009)

....wenn du nicht gerade seit November 2009 bei Buffed registriert bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (23. November 2009)

...wenn du noch weißt das der Jäger damals die Fähigkeiten für sein Pet farmen  und lernen mußte.
...wenn du als Pala-Heiler noch weißt, was MT1-Heal-Healer bedeutet...^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (23. November 2009)

Du bist Oldschool wenn du dich als Alli geärgert hast als im Molten Core mal wieder ein Schami item gedroppt ist .


----------



## Magickevin (23. November 2009)

Du Magier und Schurken lieber hast als jeden anderen DD
Du immernoch schmunzelst wenn du ein Paladin siehst der sagt er könne Schaden machen
Du dich aufregst weil du beim letzten Raid nicht dabei warst und dir jemand ein Teil was du unbedingt brauchtest weg "DKP'ed" hat
Du beim Raid "Penispumpe" dabei warst (Youtube eingeben einfach Legen....warte es kommt gleich....DÄR!)
Du bei einer Duell Herausforderung erstmal guckst ob es Herausforderer ein Hexer ist und dann schreiend wegläufst.
Du glaubst das Palas nichts auf der Horden Seite verloren haben.
Du als PM das kotzen gekriegt hast als 20 DKP angebote Ankamen (Damals ging das Looten bis zum Respawn^^)


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Unsinnsbeiträge entfernt und Alt- sowie Neuthread zusammengefügt. 

Frei nach S&#363;nz&#464;: "Vereine und herrsche"


----------



## Tamîkus (23. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol, DU bist jedenfalls nicht oldschool! Den Portsteine sind eine neumodische Erfindung und wrden erst Monate nach dem Start von WoW nachgepatcht.
> 
> Hab' ich Dich mein Lieber: noch einer der von alten Zeiten quatsch obwohl er nie dabei war
> 
> ...



ich kan mich dran erinnern das es früher keine grp suche so wie heut gab und da muste man sich zum portstein schleifen und erst wen man den angeklickt hat konte man sehn wer für die inni leute suchtse bzw spamte man den /2 channel das mit der aktiven grp suche kam erst später mit nem patch dazu


----------



## Teraluna (23. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> .... Und Zwänge? Wenn du als Priester nicht Holy geskillt warst, hast du nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance gehabt mitgenommen zu werden. Um deine Ausrüstung zu bekommen, MUSSTEST du fast jeden Raid anwesend sein. 40 Leute und nur ein Setteil (keine vielfältigen Tokens oder Ruf-/Markenbelohnungen wie heute). Hast du Pech bei einem Drop, gibt es heute Alternativen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, viele der Sachen die gelistet wurden, bringen nette Erinnerungen wieder hoch. Aber alle die diese Zeit nicht miterlebt haben, sollen nicht denken das früher alles besser war. Das war es mitnichten, es war anders, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besser. Ich empfinde die heutige Community auch um einges angenehmer als damals, zumindest auf meinem Server.



ich war damals der erste feral im raid (hab kurz nachdem ZG rauskam auf feral gespect) hab wirklich die items mit ausdauer und Stärke in diversen inztanzen farmen müssen. offt musste ich trozdem heilen hatte aber ne kulante raidleitung  die mich einmal, als "richtige tanks" gefehlt haben majodomus haben tanken lassen - als dann ein warry frei war hat er die aggro nicht mehr von mir runter bekommen xD 
hatte auch FR wie blöd gefarmt und naturresi für AQ ... Hundertmilionen tränke, buffalk aus DM (Dirn maul aka Düsterbruch) verschiedenste elexiere und dann die mats für die flasks die damals RICHTIGIMBA waren und zusammen mit elexieren funktioniert hatten. Und ungorokrater die knospen sammeln wegen dem alchirezept das stärke ausdauer macht...

OMG 
heute würde ich mir das nicht mehr antuen aber damals hat es spaß gemacht !

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Skum (23. November 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich kan mich dran erinnern das es früher keine grp suche so wie heut gab und da muste man sich zum portstein schleifen und erst wen man den angeklickt hat konte man sehn wer für die inni leute suchtse bzw spamte man den /2 channel das mit der aktiven grp suche kam erst später mit nem patch dazu




man konnte auch den gastwirt anreden ,oder kamm das auch erst später dazu?


----------



## Tamîkus (23. November 2009)

du bist oldschool wowler wen du...

Stundenlang Fragment der elemente und knochnesplitter gefarmt hast für die Argentumdämmerunmg marken

Du bei den Lägendären open pvp Bei Tarens Mill mitgemacht hast

du als 60 zu 2t kloster gecleart habt um dan die items zu verkaufen für paar G

du bei den schlachten um die türme in den pestländern mitgemacht hast die damals den dmg an untoten ehöhte für starth war das notwendig

du heut noch die aq pre machst

Du als Hexer Bzw Pala auf alli seite verdamt viel geld ausgegeben hast für die Epic mount qs

Du als Hexer die peic mount q gemacht hast

wo man scho gut war als man blaues eq hatte

wo t1 und t2 Gottgleich erschienen und t3 eine sache der unmöglichkeit war im damaligen 40 man Naxxramas

wo du als preist im schwarzfels gegnerische spieler übernahmst und sie  in die lava springen liest

das Schamane nur auf Horde seite wa zu suchen hat und Pala nur auf Allianz seite

du ein bomben pet in einer haupstadt hast hochgehn lassen

das der begrif *DU BIST DIE BOMBE* noch immer bekant vor kommt

das du mit lvl 60 kein geld hatest für das lvl 40 mount geschweige den die über 600gold teueren skill kosten für epic reiten und mount

du als Hunter die Epische Jäger Qeustreihe gemach hast das zeigste wie viel skill die leute damals hatten


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (23. November 2009)

Das war ne grausame Zeit.
Aber man hat WoW viel intensiver gespielt. 
Noch heute erinnere ich mich an das Gefühl, was manche Orte bei mir ausgelöst haben. 
Favoriten sind die Pestländer (oh mann, ich war reich weil mir in Tyrs Hand die Palisadenschulterstücke gedroppt sind), der Krater von Ungoro oder die erste Halle in Scholo.
BC und Nordend haben mich gefühlsmässig überhaupt nicht berührt. Schön bunt wäre wohl mein Kommentar aus damaliger Sicht.

oldschool ist man auch wenn:

- du dich beim twinken wunderst, warum der Mob nicht mehr Elite ist
- du noch die Axt von Ony auf der Bank liegen hat aber die Heldentat "Tötet Onyxia im 60er Modus" fehlt


----------



## Dragonsóul (23. November 2009)

Wenn du dabei warst als man für Hogger noch ne Gruppe brauchte.


----------



## NarYethz (23. November 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Aber das wird man über bc ja vllt. auch irgendwann mal sagen oder wotlk... ^^
> Nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es irgendwie zu der zeit noch ein ganz anderes spiel war,
> und nicht dieser ganze "zwang" und "druck" den es meiner Meinung nach nun gibt
> Jeder will überall erster sein - was ja durch die erfolge teils noch verschlimmert wurde.
> Ich hoffe mal es passiert irgendwie mal was, das vielleicht ein paar änderungen mit sich bringt.



du hast so recht.. die alte zeit war einfach noch geil.. ich hab mich gefreut wie ein tier, als in.. lbrs oder ubrs? (verwechsel es immer^^) die epische klinge von shazram gedropt is und ich sogar mal bei mc und aq20 als random mitgenommen wurde und sogar noch 2 epic abgegriffen hatte^^ das waren noch zeiten^^
da waren epix echt noch was wert.. gut, mit bc wars auch ncoh ne herausforderung, vernünftiges gear über kara zu haben, aber mit wotlk geh ich flott in pdc rein und hab mein epicgear.. das is einfach traurig^^ das geile war v.a., dass man für pvp und pve kein separates gear brauchte um halbwegs was zu reissen.. klar, die t2 leute oda gar die t3 leute waren wirklich übermächtig und in warsong war es beinahe unmöglich einen t3 krieger platt zu machen, aber das war auch gut so, denn der spieler selbst hat ja viel zeit investiert und das darf dann auch belohnt werden^^ ich weis auch noch wie ich 2monate in tyrs hand gefarmt hatte, meinen ersten epic worlddrop dorte hatte und es für 300g reingestellt hatte, weil ich nich wusste, was ein epic wert wäre (tatsächlich wären 5-800 drin gewesen, was mich tierisch geärgert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
das sind so dinge, die erleb ich im heutigen wow nich mehr.. das is stupide auf highlevel questen und dort dann noch stupider immer bessere gegenstände farmen.. pvp macht sowieso kein spaß und arena hat eh das ganze gameplay übern haufen geworfen.. die hätten einen wow zusatz machen sollen für arena, sprich ein extra game und an dem können sie dann so viel rumpatchen wie sie wollen^^
naja ich fang hier noch an mehr als der TE zu schreiben XD
die liste is auf jeden fall sehr geil und is zu 100% wahr *schwelg*

ach übrigens, mein längstes AV war 34 stunden (hab zwischendurch immer mal wieder geschlafen^^)
mfg


----------



## jolk (23. November 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> @Davatar:
> 
> ich denke mal, dass alle, die deine ach so tolle Liste lesen sollten, total beeindruckt sein sollten. Was du so alles gesehen und gemacht hast ... ich habe mal mein Haupt gen Norden gedreht (da ich am Bodensee wohne), und eine Sekunde erschrocken an dich gedacht.



Ich finde Davatars Liste überhaupt nicht übertrieben oder extrem.. sogar im Gegenteil, sie ist für einen classic spieler selbstverständlich und die waren nerds waren die die naxx oder aq40 durchhatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achja und ich konnte mich auch an fast jeden punkt von ihm erinnern/erfreuen und dabei war ich zu der Zeit 13 und habe nicht sehr extrem gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zur liste:
...,wenn du in aq40 >5 mal bei den ersten 4 mobs gewiped bist
...,wenn du dich an zeiten erinnerst, wo du dir als deftank silber für den flug zur thoriumspitze leihen musstest
...,wenn für dich mindestesn 7 wipes normal sind
..., wenn du es unerhört findest, wenn ein ingi kein repbot dabei hat
...,wenn du schonmal in gnomeregan kabel für repbot farmen warst


----------



## Dragonsóul (23. November 2009)

Oder was mir noch einfällt..
wenn du als Hexer bei Ony Dejavü (?) Erscheinnungen hast wenn der Raid Leiter im TS rumschreit "TROW MORE DOTS"


----------



## Darussios (23. November 2009)

Hilfe in so manchem erkenne ich mich wieder z.B. erinnere ich mich noch an unehrenhafte Kills.

Damals hab ich mit meinem 30er Mage nen armen 15er Hordler, der sich ins Steinkrallenbirge verirrte, umgenietet und hab mich gewundert, warum ich einen unehrenhaften Kill hab und was das ist xD

Jaja und an die 1000 G Vermögen erinnere ich mich auch noch und an Mounts ab lvl 40 und an die Hexenmeister-Questreihe fürs Epicmount.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. November 2009)

wie war alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ne geile zeit. Total verbuggt aber saugut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (23. November 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Total verbuggt aber saugut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au ja! ich erinner mich noch, wie ich an land ertrunken bin, weil die atem anzeige nicht wegging und weiter runterlief^^ der magier der am angeln war fand das recht amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (23. November 2009)

- die Mobs gefarmt hast in den Westlichen Pessis, die das Rezept für verzauberung: Kreuzfahrer gedroppt haben..


----------



## Morgwath (24. November 2009)

> @Davatar:
> 
> ich denke mal, dass alle, die deine ach so tolle Liste lesen sollten, total beeindruckt sein sollten. Was du so alles gesehen und gemacht hast ... ich habe mal mein Haupt gen Norden gedreht (da ich am Bodensee wohne), und eine Sekunde erschrocken an dich gedacht.
> 
> ...


Ich frag mich manchmal wieso manche Leute sachen schreiben von dehnen sie nichts verstehen.
Irgendwie überkommt mich das Gefühl sie schreiben sowas nur weil sie sich lächerlich machen wollen.
Das ist hier eindeutig geglückt, ich gratuliere.

Aber wo wir beim Thema sind, alte Spieler wissen noch wieso der Disgusting Oozeling, das mit großem Abstand beste pet ist.; )


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> wo du als preist im* schwarzfels* gegnerische spieler übernahmst und sie  in die lava springen liest


Wenn Du auch heute noch die unmöglichsten Verdeutschungen meidest -
und für Dich Blackrock immer noch Blackrock ist - das Herz WoWs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grato (24. November 2009)

-wenn du in den WoW-Foren noch andere Seiten direkt verlinkt hast.


----------



## Lauros (24. November 2009)

... wenn du dich tierisch darüber freust, dass du, 5 Wochen nachdem du 60 geworden bist, endlich das Gold für ein Epicmount zusammen hast.

... du dann als Hexer nochmal 4 Wochen und alle Kollegen brauchst um dein Dreadmist Quest fertig zu bekommen.

... du weißt was es heißt einen Doomguard zu besitzen . Du in OG russisch Roulette spielen kannst und dabei Wachen und Twinks draufgehen.

... du weißt, dass man als Tank (Krieger) nen Farmtwink zwingend braucht!

So Long,
Lauros


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

- wenn du noch im alten weltweiten sng channel mitgespammt hast....hach, das waren noch zeiten ^^


----------



## Dabow (24. November 2009)

Passed Times 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich vermiss die Gute, Alte Zeit in WoW !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn mir das Spiel noch heute super gefällt, damals wars einfach lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (24. November 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Passed Times
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, was waren die Zeiten toll, in denen man unentschuldigt Dinge enteignen durfte.


----------



## Shiningone (24. November 2009)

- wenn du noch heute versuchst, den Ashbringer zu angeln
- wenn du PvP Rang 10 als schnellere und günstigere Methode ansiehst, um ans schnelle Reiten zu kommen
- wenn du versuchst in den Schlachtfeldern Ruf zu farmen, um auch mal was episches in die Hände zu kommen
- wenn die unaufhaltbare Macht dein erstes Epic war
- wenn du dir zusätzliche Twinks erstellst, weil die letzten 4 Taschenplätze in der Bank viel zu teuer sind


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. November 2009)

ich finds wenig witzig... normal sind solche "du bist [....] wenn du [...]" dinger zum totlachen oder es sind halt gründe dabei die einen wenigstens schmunzeln lasse.

naja ich würde bei jedem grund genervter weils nich witzig war.



sowas wie

Die bist oldschool WoWler wenn dir nach einem AV spieln ein Bart gewachsen ist der MEthusalem alle Ehre macht.  naja das hab ich mir spontan ausgedacht... is auch nich so pralle.

EDIT: Dass ich das nicht witzig finde liegt nicht daran dass ich die anspielungen nich verstehe... bin seid release dabei....


----------



## Xhorn (24. November 2009)

...wenn du als lvl 34 Schurke das höchste Level deiner Klasse auf der eigenen Fraktionsseite hast
...wenn du alle Stammgruppen der gegnerischen Fraktion kennst
...wenn dich Error 132 (bin mir bei der Nummer nicht mehr sicher) dazu zwingt, alle 5-10 Minuten WoW neuzustarten
...wenn dir keiner erklären kann wie irgend etwas funktioniert da noch niemand einen Schimmer von dem Spiel hat
...wenn du stundenlang im AV rumkrebst um irgendwann mal eine Rufstufe aufzusteigen
...wenn du dich an das Tauren Plainsrunning erinnern kannst
...wenn du um dein Leben gerannt bist weil Crusader geprocct hat
...wenn du gelootet hast und eine halbe Stunde später den Gegenstand dann auch endlich bekommen hast
...wenn du /who 60 eingetippt hast und es noch keinen Namen gab oder nur sehr wenige
...wenn du vor Furorkriegern weggerannt bist, weil hinter jedem Furorkrieger ein Priester steht und Furorkrieger sowieso alls niederwalzen


----------



## Talismaniac (24. November 2009)

wenn du /knien vor einem "Oberster Kriegfürst"-Mitspieler gespammt hast


----------



## Osc (24. November 2009)

- wenn du 1 Stunde in der Charakterauswahl dein erstes episches Rüstungssetteil bewundert hast.

ohja das waren noch schöne Zeiten!
Ich vermisse die guten alten Raids mit 40 Mann, als man sich noch riesig gefreut hat wenn der erste Boss in MC gefallen ist.

bei den vielen alten Themen die wieder aufkommen bekommt man ja Pippi in die Augen


----------



## TonyHoly (24. November 2009)

...wenn du damals, als das erste blaue Item in den Deathmines gefallen ist ne Beule in der Hose hattest.

...wenn du mit dem Greifen von SW nach IF fliegend über die "??-Totenkopf" Monster in der brennenden Steppe spekuliert hast.

...wenn du in SW mit /s geschrien hast: "Alle nach Burg hoch - Drachentöten!!!", sich tatsächlich zirka 50 Leute eingefunden haben und du danach jedem erklären musstest wie was wo wann.

...wie du ahnungslos vor dem "blauen Wirbel" mitten in SW standest, unten im Kerker, als du das erste mal die Stadt erkundet hast, schiss hattest reinzugehen.

...wie es sich anfühlte das erste mal solo auf einen "Drachenmob" - Hogger - einzuschlagen und ahnungslos zu verrecken.


----------



## Teax51 (25. November 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit dem Greifen von SW nach IF fliegend über die "??-Totenkopf" Monster in der brennenden Steppe spekuliert hast.



Mach ich sogar heute noch manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Wenn du als Warri unschlagbar im Pvp warst

... wenn du im av die Rüstungsteile der Soldaten gesammelt hast

... wenn du zusehen musstest wie der Zul gurub tiger vor deiner Nase weggewürfelt wird ...4x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

wenn...

- du WoW vor 2 Jahren an den Nagel gehängt hast und trotzdem schon drei Jahre dabei warst.


----------



## Bordin (25. November 2009)

danke das du das gepostet hast!

fühl mich ein wenig in der zeit verschoben als ich das gelesen habe kamen viele bilder wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Woodspirit (25. November 2009)

Jaja, die Hunter Epic Quest. Wie hab ich damals die beiden Hordler gehasst, die mir beim letzten Dämon (Solenor) in Silithus mehrmals die Tour versaut haben. Die Namen stehen immer noch auf dem Zettel, der an meinem Monitor klebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am nächsten Tag hatte ich wenigstens einen kompletten 40iger Raid, der das Gebiet abschirmte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ein Macro mit " I am doing the Hunter epic. Please don´t disburb me, heal me or attack the demon!"

Und wie oft wurde der Beginn des MC oder BWL-Raids verschoben, weil mal wieder die beste PvP-Gilde der Horde den Eingang versperrte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber viele Dinge nervten auch: Das Rumgerenne in STV, wobei die PvP-Scharmützel schon wieder lustig waren. Oder das dämliche fliegen, wo man nur von FP zu FP fliegen konnte. 

Und Schamis waren imba...wirklich imba. Wie oft ich von denen mit 1 oder 2 Schlägen umgehauen wurde.

Oder die ersten PvP-Erfahrungen in Stonetalon Moutains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. November 2009)

Du bist wirklich und wahrhaftig ein oldschool WoW'ler,wenn Du das noch aus eigener Erfahrung kennst (WOW-Release ... bitte haben Sie Geduld, Sie sind an der zigtausendsten Position in der Warteschlange, und können in (geschätzt) zigtausend Minuten spielen ... WOW Queuedance


----------



## Blutlos (27. November 2009)

...wenn du als supertoller DD gefeiert wurdest, weil du es in 9 von 10 Fällen geschafft hast, dass der Boss genau in dem Moment umkippt, in dem er sich vom Tank weg und zu dir dreht.
(Und das lange bevor es Aggrometer wie Omen und Damagemeter wie Recount gab.)


----------



## villain (27. November 2009)

...wenn du bei den worten: brd, marshall und gefängnisausbruch denkst: "boah - nicht der typ schon wieder!"
...wenn du ewig in sw auf den marshall bewartet hast, nur weil du vergessen hast, den npc am sw haupttor anzusprechen
...wenn du dich diebisch gefreut hast, wie niedrigstufige spieler neugierig dem marshall in die burg von stormwind gefolgt sind, mitgekämpft haben, um am ende doch zu verrecken.
...wenn du dich tierisch gefreut hast, die quest quest geschafft zu haben, die dir Doktor Gustav van Howzen gegeben hat.


----------



## Rondinn (27. November 2009)

Etwas lang aber echt geil.

Kenn tatsächlich noch den großteil (seit 5 Jahren stolzer Spielr xD)

mfg


----------



## Bloodletting (27. November 2009)

- wenn Du dich noch daran erinnern kannst, was das Beta-Abschluss-Event war.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (27. November 2009)

Und wo sind sie jetzt, unsere lieben Pessimisten mit ihren inhaltslosen Sprüchen
à la "WoW geht den Bach runter; wird immer schlechter"?

Gruss an alle Altspieler


----------



## Assari (27. November 2009)

.. du bist Old School WoWler wenn du als Shcurke im PvP r0XxOrst


----------



## normansky (27. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> wenn...
> 
> - du WoW vor 2 Jahren an den Nagel gehängt hast und trotzdem schon drei Jahre dabei warst.



Nööö.... wenn jemand mit einem Rechenschieber vor dem PC steht, nicht weiss wie dieser funktioniert und keinen Vergleich ziehen kann... dann ist er keinesfalls "Oldschool" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man ist es, wenn man an jedem Flugpunkt absteigt und wieder den nächsten neu anwählt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haidutschi (27. November 2009)

gruß an alle alten Hasen und die,
die noch länger dabei sind als ich.

und das beste für mich war in der Tat noch alle im BG mit Namen zu kennen
und die dadurch enstanden tiefsten Feind-Freundschaften.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvius (27. November 2009)

...wenn du dich an Zeiten erinnern kannst in denen es noch keine Druiden gab.


----------



## normansky (27. November 2009)

Oder an Zeiten an denen Palas noch Heiler waren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (27. November 2009)

Xhorn schrieb:


> ...wenn dich Error 132 (bin mir bei der Nummer nicht mehr sicher) dazu zwingt, alle 5-10 Minuten WoW neuzustarten
> ...wenn du gelootet hast und eine halbe Stunde später den Gegenstand dann auch endlich bekommen hast



Komisch, in den anderen Threads die ich lese, wird Blizzard dafür geflamed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (27. November 2009)

Oh ja, ich kann mich mit all diesen Punkten indentifizieren. Einen habe ich allerdings noch: 

Du bist ein oldschool WoW'ler, wenn... 

...du dich als Paladin oder Hexer extremst gefeiert hast, als du dein level 40 - Mount umsonst bekommen hast. 


Ich traurere nicht komplett, aber dennoch zu großen Teilen der "alten Zeit" nach!


----------



## Pusillin (28. November 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht was an den Epicmounts so schwer zu bekommen war...
Ich habe vor BC angefangen, und konnte mir mein normales Mount direkt kaufen
(ich hatte 20g Unterstützung aber hatte auch noch 10g über) und
mein Epic mount konnte ich direkt mit Stufe 60 kaufen, ohne Unterstützung,
vielleicht liegt es daran dass ich mit 58 angefangen habe für die Holzschlundfeste zu farmen, da kam einiges zusammen.


----------



## DiDix1 (28. November 2009)

Sehr schön, aber es fehlt eindeutig:

.... wenn du als Jäger noch durch die ganze Welt gezogen bist um 4 Dämonen zu töten und anschließend Wochenlang nur eingeloggt hast um den Bogen zu bestaunen =)


----------



## Tamîkus (28. November 2009)

DiDix1 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber es fehlt eindeutig:
> 
> .... wenn du als Jäger noch durch die ganze Welt gezogen bist um 4 Dämonen zu töten und anschließend Wochenlang nur eingeloggt hast um den Bogen zu bestaunen =)



daran erinere ich mich noch da hat man im channel immer gelese* wen ihr ein Hunter seht der gegen ein dämon kämpft bitte nicht IN  den Kampf eingreifen*

hab mit meinem hunter leider die epic q nur zu hälfte geschaft aber in aq 20  gabs auch nen  geilen bogen hab den immer noch auf der bank mit meinem alten t1 eq


----------



## Epimetheus (28. November 2009)

....wenn du noch alle Hauptstädte abgeflogen bist da die Auktionshäuser noch von einander getrennt waren.


----------



## NEEisKLAR (28. November 2009)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, also eventl. wurde es schon genannt:


... wenn Dir als Zwergenpriester jede MC/BWL Raidgruppe einen roten Teppich ausgerollt, dich mit Geschenken überhäuft und dich sogar mit ihren RL Freundinnen hat schlafen lassen, weil Du Fearschutz setzen konntest


... wenn Krieger Dich (Priester) geflamt haben, weil Du ihnen das Priesterschild gegeben hast, sie dadurch aber den totalen Aggroaufbau-Verlust hinnehmen mussten, nach ihrer Meinung


... CC Lebens- und Erfolgswichtig war, aber gerade am Anfang keiner was damit anfangen konnte, bzw. es geschafft hat Mobs im CC gekonnt wieder ins Spiel zu bringen, ups


... T0.5 für Twinks die einzige Möglichkeit war an Epics zu gelangen, weil Du natürlich nur mit Deinem Main nach MC/BWL durftest


... Du als Ally ins Kloster nicht über Southshore -> Silverpine Forest -> Tirisfal Glades, sondern natürlich über die Western Plaguelands gelaufen bist, selbst als Du für Western Plaguelands vom LvL her noch zu klein warst und darum einige male gestorben bist


... Du Deinen Kumpel um seine englische WoW Version gebeten hast, nachdem die dt. Übersetzungen implementiert wurden


... ePen Gosu Rox0r Ownage Gefühle der totalen Unbesiegbarkeit im Endstadium von Classic WoW aufgekommen sind, als Du mit "nur noch" 14 bis 16 Leuten aus Deinem 40er Raid Onyxia gelegt hast


... LBRS Stealth Runs kennst, nur um gemeinsam mit bekannten Druiden und Schurken die T0 Teile von der Spinnenmutter gefarmt hast und gelegentlich um blaue Splitter zu farmen auch noch die restlichen Bosse gelegt hast


... es noch möglich war Twinks mit Hilfe von Mains auszustatten. Die Twinks am Eingang der Instanz gewartet/geparkt haben/wurden und man ihnen den Loot vom Endboss zuschieben konnte


----------



## Sano (28. November 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> - wenn du in MC noch eine 8 Priester Heal Rotation kennst - 4 reggen, 4 heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg, ich hatte die ganz krassen sachen ja schon wieder vergessen.

das Thunderfury event war klasse ... vor allem war die ganze gilde dabei (damals fast 80 leute)

das 11 MP/5 trinket aus düsterbruch wollten alle healer haben so das man
jede freie minute dort war ... zu dumm das die Heiler es auch noch 2 mal anlegen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

auch sehr schön die stelle in scholo wo der defkrieger als einziger die mobs auf dem weg 
zum vorführraum hauen konnte. lustige situationen wo dann der priester, 2 hexen und der mage
mit ihren zweihandwaffen um sich prügeln ohne nennenswerten schaden zu machen.

jaa, die schattenpriester die ganz gerne auch mal mischtalente hatten und sich in allem
versuchten. ausserdem haben die damals noch ganz normal ausgesehen ... nicht so schattig.

die guten alten zeiten ... schön wars.

mfg


----------



## Enyalios (28. November 2009)

@TE

erkannte mich in vielen der Punkte wieder, ja ^^


----------



## wow-michi (28. November 2009)

früher war das i-wie ein ganz anderes gefühl beim einloggen weis auch ncih wie man des bscheiben soll wenns einfach unbeschwert war weil keiner nach dps und itemlvl usw gefragt ht wisst ihr was ich meine?

mfg, myselfe


----------



## Gatar (28. November 2009)

wenn ichs mir so durchlese, fallen mir viele Sachen ein, die früher völlig normal waren und heute komplett undenkbar sind...

und ich erkenne, dass früher eben doch nicht alles besser war^^ (realistisch betrachtet)


----------



## Muz (28. November 2009)

wie schön es war früher mit seinem Nachtelf schurken nur in Goldshire rumzugammeln mit seinen Gildenleuten oder auf den Berg über If zu reiten und am Flugfeld vorbei =)  und diese wunderschönen Nächte in den Wetlands  ... traumhaft ... =) oder man nicht jeden tag mind. 1 lvl geschafft hat sonder nur 3 oder so in der woche weil alles neu und schön war und man ganz andere dinge im kopf hatte .... und als man sein lvl 40 Mount von der Gilde spendiert bekommen hat =) und welch ein spaß HDW gemacht hat nach etlichen std =)  und wie fies es war wenn in IF troll schurken ihr unwesen getrieben haben ... und wie der moment war als man einen Warrior mit Thunderfury gesehen hat oder einen Shami wie Unbreakalbe PvP Vid =) mit Sulfuras alles kurz und klein geschlagen haben ... =(  man diesen Baum und den Troll aus AV gehasst hat ...


----------



## jeef (28. November 2009)

....wenn du mit wow aufgehört hast weil es dir endlich langweilig geworden ist nach 5jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (28. November 2009)

wow-michi schrieb:


> früher war das i-wie ein ganz anderes gefühl beim einloggen weis auch ncih wie man des bscheiben soll wenns einfach unbeschwert war weil keiner nach dps und itemlvl usw gefragt ht wisst ihr was ich meine?



jetzt wo du's sagst.. stimmt schon iwie ^^


btt:

..wenn du ein komisches Gefühl hast, weil du der einzigste nicht-Blutelf in einer Grp/Raid bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..wenn für dich jeder Kupfer von Wert war, weil er dich einen Schritt näher zum Epicmount gebracht hat


----------



## Schleppel (29. November 2009)

...wenn du noch weisst, was es für ein Spass war in MC, als WL im Kampf einen Feuerregen auf die Heiler regnen zu lassen


----------

